# Edinburgh Meet Up - SIGN UP THREAD



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok well, with thanks to the lovely @HollynSmudge for organising us this far, it is time to get a proper idea of numbers so that we can book a venue for the meet up.

All future information for the meet will be added to this post - where, when, who's coming etc, so watch this space!

*If you wish to come can you please post on this thread and state whether you wish to bring a partner with you. The venue is booked for lunch (see below) and currently all the spaces are filled if we have more than this wishing to come we will try to arrange this but no guarantee as it will depend on the venue's availability.*

If you don't mind can you also please give your real first name  and your partner's name if applicable so that we can organise name tags (I will see about honorary PF tags for the other halves!!). If you don't want to give your name on the forum you can always PM me as I will be keeping a separate paper list of names. It really is useful to keep people's real names straight at the meet ups (@huckybuck has even finally stopped calling me JB).

*City*
Edinburgh

*Date*
Saturday 19th March 2016

*Place*
The Dome, George Street, 12.30pm - 3pm, followed by drinks and/or possible sightseeing.

N.B The Dome does have a smart casual dress policy - so no trackies, no trainers! 

*Attendees

Definites*
JaimeandBree
Popcornsmum + partner
Mudgekin + partner
Ali71
Huckybuck
Lilylass
HollynSmudge + partner
Shoshannah + partner
BlueCordelia
Citruspips
Cava14una
Joy84
Ragdollsfriend
Oliviarussian
Torin
Belgy67

*Maybes*
Teddymum
Sarahecp


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

One more thing which I won't add to the first post as I'm throwing it out there....time??

I know the London meets have been from noonish onwards, obviously this will depend somewhat on what the venue can accommodate but should we stick to this sort of time?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Me + 1 (you know our names!!)


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

I will be a maybe x


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ok well, with thanks to the lovely @HollynSmudge for organising us this far, it is time to get a proper idea of numbers so that we can book a venue for the meet up.
> 
> All future information for the meet will be added to this post - where, when, who's coming etc, so watch this space!
> 
> ...


Memememe


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Me, Ali, flying solo, landing at 10.15 at Edinburgh so 12 noon fine for me. Happy to tag along with the majority. Never been further north than Middlesborough so Edinburgh's definitely a first for me! Be nice to see a few sights but flying home mega early on Sunday xx

Thanks for taking up the reins @JaimeandBree if you need anything doing let me know I'd be happy to help research seeing as I'm on line about 16 hours a blimmin day!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

mudgekin said:


> Memememe


You are plus one aren't you Hun?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Please can you put me down as a TBC, as you know I cannot commit to anything just yet.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Me  alone 

Any time is fine.
Arriving Friday evening retuning Sunday afternoon.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Please can you put me down as a TBC, as you know I cannot commit to anything just yet.


Of course Hun, I will put you on the maybes list but you'll go straight on the definites as soon as our boy gets well enough for you to come (which I have faith he will) x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Count me in please


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm (Holly) in =]. I have a possible +1 (Maksim). Thank you for the help with the orgainising JB and don't hesitate to contact me for anything. =D


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh also any time is good


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Mayyybe


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm updating the list in the first post as I go but if I miss anyone off give me a shout, don't be shy!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll be there with Gav xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd love to come but not sure if I could get up there with small baby! 

Gutted!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'd love to come but not sure if I could get up there with small baby!
> 
> Gutted!


Aw!!! Just pop baby in a sling and you'll be fine!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'd love to come but not sure if I could get up there with small baby!
> 
> Gutted!


 Awww, it would have been lovely to meet baby Jelly and see you again but it is a bit of a long way with a 2 month old!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok everyone I am looking to quickly canvas opinions on venue.

@popcornsmum has kindly been doing a bit of running around and has looked at both Tigerlily and the Dome (links to follow), both on George Street.

Being a large group then the only option in Tigerlily is a set lunch menu for £29.50. I think with the numbers we will have then a set menu will be the case wherever we look and in the city centre prices are likely to be much the same at anywhere decent.

An alternative option and slightly cheaper (particularly for the non-alcoholics among you!) is afternoon/champagne tea at the Georgian Tea Rooms in the Dome. This comes in at £23.50 for the champagne tea and £16.50 without champagne. Lots of lovely sandwiches, scones and cakes.

We did think that an afternoon tea might be a good idea as with so many people staying over then they are likely to want to have an evening meal so perhaps not fill up during the day on a large lunch!

@popcornsmum is going to follow this post up with the menus.

I don't want to leave this running for too long but can I have people's thoughts please? Do you have a preference one way or the other or not bothered?

Thank you !


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Please let us know your thoughts! Xx

Tigerlily Menu - £29.50pp










The Dome Afternoon Tea -£16.50/£23.50


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Both look and sound fabulous menu and venue!!

Afternoon tea is a lovely idea!! Although that lunch menu is making my mouth water. How are both places at coping with a group?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@huckybuck absolutely fine! I have spoken to both venues this morning and groups aren't an issue! I would imagine we would be seated on 2 x tables of 10 in both (I have eaten at both and had equally good meals. Although I did not have the afternoon tea at The Dome but my sandwich and chips were excellent!) 
The Dome has a smart casual dress policy but smart jeans are totally fine which is what I was wearing!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @huckybuck absolutely fine! I have spoken to both venues this morning and groups aren't an issue! I would imagine we would be seated on 2 x tables of 10 in both (I have eaten at both and had equally good meals. Although I did not have the afternoon tea at The Dome but my sandwich and chips were excellent!)
> The Dome has a smart casual dress policy but smart jeans are totally fine which is what I was wearing!


I take it the dress policy is more of the "no trackies, no trainers" variety? So for example decent jeans, flat pumps and a top would be ok?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Please can we have a poll??????????


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Please can we have a poll??????????


Maybe we should have a poll on whether to have a poll lol???


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> I take it the dress policy is more of the "no trackies, no trainers" variety? So for example decent jeans, flat pumps and a top would be ok?


Yep that is correct!!! I wore jeans (superdry, a black jumper and black boots!) and was fine!

I think I want a poll too!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Yep that is correct!!! I wore jeans (superdry, a black jumper and black boots!) and was fine!
> 
> I think I want a poll too!!!


Haha, oh if I must....you two have brow beaten me into it!!!

Get your votes in sharpish though folks.... No dilly dallying!!! (*Sound of whip cracking*)

Now to toddle off and figure out how to do a poll...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

mmmm the lunch menu looks fab .... what time is afternoon tea served from out of curiosity ('fraid the choice of finger sandwiches not really 'doing it' for me - is it possible to get alternatives as I can't actually eat any of those unfortunately)


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Lilylass when we have everyone's vote we can ask for dietary requirements. Don't worry I'm sure there will be something for everyone!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> mmmm the lunch menu looks fab .... what time is afternoon tea served from out of curiosity ('fraid the choice of finger sandwiches not really 'doing it' for me - is it possible to get alternatives as I can't actually eat any of those unfortunately)


@popcornsmum did the Dome give you a time for afternoon tea?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> @popcornsmum did the Dome give you a time for afternoon tea?


Nope we can book anytime between 11-5.45pm as they have good availability atm!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Nope we can book anytime between 11-5.45pm as they have good availability atm!


Brill thanks Hun


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmm decisions, out of curiosity are most people staying over or coming for the day?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Staying over!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Will be a day trip for me as I've got the dog as well - I'm away the weekend before (Crufts!) so think I may be pushing my luck if I ask my folks to have her 2 weekends in a row .... (but we'll see). I would be going home either way - but whether she's here / at my folks will depend how long I can be away for


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> Hmm decisions, out of curiosity are most people staying over or coming for the day?


Looking at my list at least half so far are staying over!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've voted  but tbh I could have chosen either option!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I voted for Tigerlily - because a) I rarely get the chance to eat a 'proper meal' out (in fact, I couldn't actually tell you when the last time was!) and b) I've never been (but have been to the dome loads of times). 

Happy with either as long as there's other options for the sandwiches!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Voted and I am staying over. 
Plane will be booked tomorrow X

I used to go out with a teetotal musician but he enforced the need to stop every hour or so for a coffee. I have replace the hot beverage for vodka so anyone with me will be ok to top up on crisps and nuts at a pub x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I love afternoon tea, but really don't mind. I'm easy.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I love afternoon tea, but really don't mind. I'm easy.


No abstentions!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

JaimeandBree said:


> No abstentions!!


Okay okay, but let it be known I really don't mind.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

When do we start the panic about what to wear to see us through the day? 
I will be too hot or freezing. Heels also probably a no go. 

X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> When do we start the panic about what to wear to see us through the day?
> I will be too hot or freezing. Heels also probably a no go.
> 
> X


March in Scotland is totally unpredictable I'm afraid, I'd err on the side of it'll be cold but then it could be contrary and be really warm!! Best thing I'd say is layers and make sure you have a scarf and gloves with you, it might just be me but I always found Princes Street to be the windiest street in the world!

I'd also advise everyone against any stiletto or thinnish heels unless you're very good with them, far too many cobbles in the city centre for that!!! (I speak as one who almost broke her neck several times tottering home after a night out and suddenly losing her shoe to a cobblestone!)


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm coming....on my own and staying over on the Saturday night. I've booked my train tickets just need to organise a hotel.
Can't decide about the venue options they both look lovely ....


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh I'm so excited =) I'm happy with either food option but I do enjoy afternoon tea =D


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I love afternoon tea, it's so civilised
As for my beloved stillies, well a guy I worked with swore that I was born with them and would be buried with them. Seriously though, my legs get very sore in flats and my pain is no less in heels than without


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Throwing a spanner in the works here but what was the menu like for afternoon tea at Tigerlilly? Just wondered if perhaps there were more options for @Lilylass on the sandwich front?

What CAN you eat @Lilylass it would probably help to know?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Throwing a spanner in the works here but what was the menu like for afternoon tea at Tigerlilly? Just wondered if perhaps there were more options for @Lilylass on the sandwich front?
> 
> What CAN you eat @Lilylass it would probably help to know?


Sandwich wise virtually the same ham, beef, salmon, egg but they don't offer the afternoon tea until 3pm. I can always ask the Dome if they can offer an alternative. They have a gluten free menu upon request in the other bit of the restaurant and were happy to accommodate my garlic allergy. Both TL and The Dome were great about telling me what was in their food!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Sandwich wise virtually the same ham, beef, salmon, egg but they don't offer the afternoon tea until 3pm. I can always ask the Dome if they can offer an alternative. They have a gluten free menu upon request in the other bit of the restaurant and were happy to accommodate my garlic allergy. Both TL and The Dome were great about telling me what was in their food!


It was just a thought. Most restaurants are fine offering an alternative as long as they get a bit of notice. 
I was quite glad NOT to see chicken on the menu lol!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Throwing a spanner in the works here but what was the menu like for afternoon tea at Tigerlilly? Just wondered if perhaps there were more options for @Lilylass on the sandwich front?
> 
> What CAN you eat @Lilylass it would probably help to know?


Lol, I think she's partial to a bit of Miamor


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> mmmm the lunch menu looks fab .... what time is afternoon tea served from out of curiosity ('fraid the choice of finger sandwiches not really 'doing it' for me - is it possible to get alternatives as I can't actually eat any of those unfortunately)


I am inclined to agree with the choice of sandwiches the only one out of those I would eat would be the egg (as a veggie) but I am just as happy with good old cheese n pickle or dainty little cucumber ones as I am a laydeee. :Hungry


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Just a wee update! I have just called The Dome who have informed me they do not offer any other sandwich or food options other than whats on the menu and for vegetarians they will receive egg sandwiches with the scones and pastries.
They can however cater for Gluten Free diets. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck are you looking forward to your spa?   xxxxxxxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just a wee note in light of the discussions above to say that I think we have to go with the results of the poll if it remains as clear cut as it currently is as (with absolutely no disrespect meant to anyone) I do think the age old adage of "you can't please everyone" applies. If I ignore the poll I will no doubt receive complaints in the opposite direction!

If anyone does have any specific dietary requirements (such as gluten free which the Dome have said they will cater for) then please do let us know now what they are.

I appreciate that the veggie option is a bit limited but there is an option and my understanding from what @popcornsmum has said is that if we let them know of any vegetarians in advance they will ensure enough of that sandwich to cover it (PM please let me know if I have picked that up wrong).

I myself detest both egg sandwiches and cucumber with a passion :Yuck, but I'm happy enough with some ham and will whip the cucumber off the salmon ones if need be! I'm more excited by the prospect of scones and cakes 

I have left the poll open until Thursday afternoon as we may get more votes and of course people are free to change their votes if they wish.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Just a wee note in light of the discussions above to say that I think we have to go with the results of the poll if it remains as clear cut as it currently is as (with absolutely no disrespect meant to anyone) I do think the age old adage of "you can't please everyone" applies. If I ignore the poll I will no doubt receive complaints in the opposite direction!
> 
> If anyone does have any specific dietary requirements (such as gluten free which the Dome have said they will cater for) then please do let us know now what they are.
> 
> ...


More than happy with egg @JaimeandBree, I expect the cakes will steal the show anyway


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> More than happy with egg @JaimeandBree, I expect the cakes will steal the show anyway


That was my thinking - who wants sandwiches!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree That is indeed correct m'dear!  Upon booking we will let them know the number of vegetarians and GF.

P.s can I have your egg sandwiches and trade you my salmon?!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> That was my thinking - who wants sandwiches!!!


I think there could be some serious sugar-overloaded females in Edinburgh that day lol :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> That was my thinking - who wants sandwiches!!!


Meeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @JaimeandBree That is indeed correct m'dear!  Upon booking we will let them know the number of vegetarians and GF.
> 
> P.s can I have your egg sandwiches and trade you my salmon?!


Hmmmmmm, I could hold my egg sandwiches to ransom for extra cake but seeing as it's you go on then!!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

@JaimeandBree Can I assume you are point lady for event organisation then? 

I'm highly unlikely to be able to attend - unless something major changes on the finance front, but I'm happy to offer event management facilities and ideas if anyone would like.

Litter tray lucky dip again?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> @JaimeandBree Can I assume you are point lady for event organisation then?
> 
> I'm highly unlikely to be able to attend - unless something major changes on the finance front, but I'm happy to offer event management facilities and ideas if anyone would like.
> 
> Litter tray lucky dip again?


Thanks Hun, Yes I have placed myself in the firing line!!

My trusty sidekick/partner in crime @popcornsmum and I are conspiring, perhaps not a litter tray lucky dip (the ladies wot lunch in Edinburgh might have palpitations if we produce a litter tray in the middle of tea time :Hilarious) but we are going to do something 

I will contact you about name badges though and maybe get the template or something off you??

We are going to book a couple of more spots than necessary in case anyone decides to come last minute, so if you do have a sudden windfall do let us know as we'd love to have you along!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

My egg sandwiches are up for swopsies....


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> My egg sandwiches are up for swopsies....


oh this is looking better!!!  @huckybuck Il swop you my scone for your egg sandwiches!!!  Hang on do you not have chickens for eggs or just pets?!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> oh this is looking better!!!  @huckybuck Il swop you my scone for your egg sandwiches!!!  Hang on do you not have chickens for eggs or just pets?!


Now I was really hoping for sandwiches so will wait and see if I get any other offers 

My lovely hens do give me eggs (only from the Spring Equinox to the Autumn equinox) and they are delicious but I am really fussy in that if I eat them anywhere else they need to be free range (and I'm not a huge fan of mayo).


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Now I was really hoping for sandwiches so will wait and see if I get any other offers
> 
> My lovely hens do give me eggs (only from the Spring Equinox to the Autumn equinox) and they are delicious but I am really fussy in that if I eat them anywhere else they need to be free range (and I'm not a huge fan of mayo).


Okay you can have my ham sandwiches too then or fight @JaimeandBree for the salmon! 

Ohh okay that makes sense! I only ever buy organic or free range eggs at home but I do love egg sandwiches so much!! Bless your hens!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

My egg butties are also up for grabs. I am sure we can wangle some extra scones. 

I have invested in 3 pairs of gloves but I don't do hats. I do of course have my gorg red snood/scarf. I am thinking my beloved Fly clunky boots to save ankles. Last time I stated in Edinburgh it was at a hotel called The Point. It was cold at night and we went to a club called something like Pootananny????

No doubt we can get some more ideas of what to do. Isn't there a more village bit that is worth a look? Also isn't there a tour of the old shops streets that are underground and have just been built on top of ??

X


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia There are some walking tours in Edinburgh which can be found on here 
http://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/itineraries/cities/edinburgh

And the open top bus tours (I loved the green one!) here 
http://edinburghtour.com/


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Throwing a spanner in the works here but what was the menu like for afternoon tea at Tigerlilly? Just wondered if perhaps there were more options for @Lilylass on the sandwich front?
> 
> What CAN you eat @Lilylass it would probably help to know?





popcornsmum said:


> Just a wee update! I have just called The Dome who have informed me they do not offer any other sandwich or food options other than whats on the menu and for vegetarians they will receive egg sandwiches with the scones and pastries.
> They can however cater for Gluten Free diets.
> 
> Hope this helps!





JaimeandBree said:


> J
> 
> If anyone does have any specific dietary requirements (such as gluten free which the Dome have said they will cater for) then please do let us know now what they are.
> .


Well that's not very helpful is it (the dome, not anyone on here)... there are many, many dietary restrictions people have that don't fall under gluton free!

@huckybuck I have Crohn's so my diet is limited - as well as several food allergies which makes things even more difficult.

If they were just egg or ham (or with salad etc), that would be fine (love both!), it's the mustard that's the issue on both of those (quite surprised to see it on 2 out of only 3 choices!) and salmon / cream cheese isn't really a good idea.

I'll ring and ask if I can get a breakdown of the ingredients in the mustard ....

Although .... it looks like we'll be bypassing sandwiches and may need extra scones at this rate anyway!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Lilylass The egg sandwich has mustard cress which is just salad cress! No mustard so this might be okay for you??


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> My egg butties are also up for grabs. I am sure we can wangle some extra scones.
> 
> I have invested in 3 pairs of gloves but I don't do hats. I do of course have my gorg red snood/scarf. I am thinking my beloved Fly clunky boots to save ankles. Last time I stated in Edinburgh it was at a hotel called The Point. It was cold at night and we went to a club called something like Pootananny????
> 
> ...


It probably depends what sort of time you have, if you're staying Friday night and will have time on the Saturday morning or in the Sunday then you might have time for one of the tours, I think there are various tours of underground dungeons and catacombs. If you've only very limited time the bus tour is probably the best bet, though I've never done it myself!!

If it's a nice (by which I mean dryish lol) then even a wee walk up to the castle is worth it and quite quick.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

popcornsmum said:


> @Lilylass The egg sandwich has mustard cress which is just salad cress! No mustard so this might be okay for you??


Definitely no mustard in it?

If so ... perfect!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Lilylass I think the mustard cress is mustard cress but not the yellow type of mustard! It's grown with cress so it's green! I'd probably google it if I were you to see if you can eat it but as far as I am aware there is no spreadable yellow mustard in the egg sandwich only in the ham!

I found this!

*Taste and usage*
Mustard Cress has a very pungent taste, not easily recognised by the consumer. Most would call it 'pepper' or something similar. A mashed potato with some butter and a dot of Mustard Cress gives a totally new appearance to an old product.

*Origin *
Mustard Cress is a real traditional Dutch product, and even the seeds are produced in Holland. In summertime fields are coloured by rapeseed and mustard production. Most mustard plants are used for green-fertilisation. However, both Koppert Cress B.V. and the mustard industry harvest the seeds for further processing.

*Allergens *
Mustard is a known allergen. Mustard Cress is not true mustard, but it does contain the substance that causes an allergic reaction to mustard.

*Availability and storage*
Mustard Cress is available year round and can easily be stored for up to ten days at a temperature of 2-7°C.
Produced in a socially responsible culture, Mustard Cress meets the hygienic kitchen standards. The product is ready to use, since it is grown clean and hygienically. Mustard Cress is, as all the Koppert Cress cresses and specialties, produced according to the SQF 2000 guidelines.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

popcornsmum said:


> @Lilylass I think the mustard cress is mustard cress but not the yellow type of mustard! It's grown with cress so it's green! I'd probably google it if I were you to see if you can eat it but as far as I am aware there is no spreadable yellow mustard in the egg sandwich only in the ham!
> 
> I found this!
> 
> ...


Thx!  Funnily enough I think I've just found the same page.

Normal cress is fine, the bit I've put in bold worries me a bit so I'll do a bit more digging .....


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Lilylass I will smuggle some stuff in for you. It might be worth a fax or email asking for what you fancy on the sandwich front. Even in hospital the meals for chrons were dire x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I am sure we can ask nicely and get a plain ham sandwich! I think the young girl I spoke to was more concerned about having 20 people wanting different things! I actually have several allergies and have never had a problem eating out!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Even in hospital the meals for chrons were dire x


Tell me about that one! My last big flare, I got the menus everyday and thought 'couldn't eat that normally, let alone just now .....' after about a fortnight I eventually asked if there was anything else .... to discover I'd been getting given the wrong menu each day! When I went to leave, the Dr was very surprised that I'd managed to lose a stone while I'd been in there!



popcornsmum said:


> I am sure we can ask nicely and get a plain ham sandwich! I think the young girl I spoke to was more concerned about having 20 people wanting different things! I actually have several allergies and have never had a problem eating out!!!


Tbh I very rarely eat anywhere - the Chron's or the allergies is hard enough but both is a bit of a nightmare!

Anything 'basic and plain' eg just ham or egg would be fine - it's when things start being added that I start to run into problems!!

Sure we'll be able to sort something .... I've emailed them


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Definitely smoked salmon for us, will swap egg mayos x2 as we both boke just at the smell. We shouldn't really eat ham but I suppose a bolt of lightning won't strike us dead

I'm hungry


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

My egg sandwhiches are also up for grabs =) (btw I really really don't mind about which place we go and if there was an option on the poll to hve chosen 2 answers I would have, I can't elp but wonder what the results would look like if people who were indifferent could select both) I'd feel terrible if some of you didn't get much to eat


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> perhaps not a litter tray lucky dip (the ladies wot lunch in Edinburgh might have palpitations if we produce a litter tray in the middle of tea time :Hilarious) but we are going to do something


errrrr  not quite sure how that would go down in the dome!!  but funnily enough I was wondering about that myself ....

I got rid of most of my odd pouches at Christmas (rescue did their christmas dinner appeal & started to have a clear out .... got a bit carried away and ended up with a meal for each cat!) - however, I do have a couple of cans (the new Tundra one HKC are doing and a couple of small GP ones that Mia's not liked (it's normally Archie who's the fussy one!) that I was thinking might be of use to someone

Anyway reply from the dome re the sandwiches ) that was nice!) - they've said that getting egg and/or ham sandwiches without the mustard / mustard cress should be possible!

@Erenya hope you can make it - not sure if you're close enough for a day trip?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just throwing something else into the mix, there is a Browns restaurant on George Street that does quite a varied menu; both brunch (up till 12 noon) and then lunch. They do serve afternoon tea but not till 2.30 so possibly a bit late. Happy to make enquiries if you think it might have potential and equally not offended if you don't think it's appropriate


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Count me in. :Cat Brown's does look nice but so do the other two. I've arranged this sort of thing on a smaller scale thanks for arranging it for us:Happy

And I'll be coming over for the day from Fife


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Ali71 said:


> Just throwing something else into the mix, there is a Browns restaurant on George Street that does quite a varied menu; both brunch (up till 12 noon) and then lunch. They do serve afternoon tea but not till 2.30 so possibly a bit late. Happy to make enquiries if you think it might have potential and equally not offended if you don't think it's appropriate


Browns looks nice and is very classy and as with most places I called when accommodating 20 folk they only
offer groups a fixed menu at £29.99 same as Tigerlily! Their afternoon tea is also at 2.30 which I thought was a bit late!  Maybe an option for Sunday brunch tho!

Can I also just add I really hope there would not be an issue with food re people not getting enough as I for one do not eat cakes or scones or salmon sandwiches or champagne so I am pretty sure that although folk may not like everything on the menu there will be enough to share as everyone has different tastes and I will be willing to share! And for me it's all about meeting you guys and chatting!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay my flight is booked Flybe Mcr to Edinburgh. 

Can't wait x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just a reminder to people to sign up if you haven't already done so I can add you to the list! And anyone still lurking thinking maybe please let me know too 

When we book we will book a few extra spaces over and above the numbers of definites - We can always call them to lower the numbers if need be. If anyone does decide they want to come at the last minute we will do our best to squeeze you in but obviously I can't guarantee that the venue will be able to accommodate this though I hope they would. As I say we will do our best - I wouldn't want anyone who wants to come to be left out!!

The poll will close at 3.24pm tomorrow so please get your votes in by then if you haven't already, we will book the venue once the poll has closed.

@Lilylass I am pleased that the Dome have said that a plain sandwich will be ok, if it is there we are booking then we will let them know that this is required so that they have plenty of notice!!

I don't think there will be anyone going hungry as there will be plenty of swopsies going on (paws off my cake though! )


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I will go anywhere and am just looking forward to a lovely day out and loads of gassing. 

I get in to airport about ten thirty and fly about 6pm on Sunday. X


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

popcornsmum said:


> I for one do not eat cakes or scones or salmon sandwiches or champagne


My goodness, how much of your afternoon tea are you actually going to get?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> My goodness, how much of your afternoon tea are you actually going to get?


Egg sandwiches and a cup of peppermint tea will keep me happy!!  X


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> I will go anywhere and am just looking forward to a lovely day out and loads of gassing.
> 
> Me too!!, I can talk for England! And Scotland!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I will go anywhere and am just looking forward to a lovely day out and loads of gassing.
> 
> I get in to airport about ten thirty and fly about 6pm on Sunday. X


Me too, one of the reasons I quite fancied the afternoon tea is that it's easier to eat while flapping my gums! At the London meet I was so busy blethering my food got cold :Hilarious


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Me too, one of the reasons I quite fancied the afternoon tea is that it's easier to eat while flapping my gums! At the London meet I was so busy blethering my food got cold :Hilarious


Ermm I'm not sure what "flapping your gums" means in Dundonian but it sounds rather rude!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Ermm I'm not sure what "flapping your gums" means in Dundonian but it sounds rather rude!!


Get your mind out of the gutter woman!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I would have no worries about producing a litter tray but I did pick up a pair of rats at Newcastle station and we nearly got flung out. All the time pigeons were landing on the tables VERY Hygenic!!!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Egg sandwiches and a cup of peppermint tea will keep me happy!!  X


Aww, you can have hubby's and my egg sandwiches Hun. Neither of us will eat them xxxx

And there is no flapping of anything other than gobs allowed. I'm too much of a lady for anything else. I do hope it's bone china with a nice cup that I can extend my pinky towards any flapping that's going on :Smuggrin


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> @Erenya hope you can make it - not sure if you're close enough for a day trip?


aww, thanks, I'd love to come along, but I'm 380 miles away so a day trip isn't an option


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm adding @Ragdollsfriend to the maybe list as she has PMd me to say she hopes to be able to come, she's going to try to get on the forum later to post and catch up


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yay! Brilliant


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh I really hope she can make it too!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I quite fancy the idea of a ghost walk or tour so googled it...

JUST HOW MANY ARE THERE?????????

https://www.getyourguide.com/s/?q=edinburgh&lc=l44&ct=23

I do like the sound of the comdey bus one!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I quite fancy the idea of a ghost walk or tour so googled it...
> 
> JUST HOW MANY ARE THERE?????????
> 
> ...


 There are loads lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Last chance to vote for the venue if you haven't already, @popcornsmum is going to book after the poll closes at 3.30. Based on current numbers we will book for 20 which gives us a few spaces


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Come on cat people! it'd be lovely to have a few more join in! A Yummy Afternoon tea in Edinburgh with lots of chatting and making new friends sounds like the best way to spend a Saturday doesn't it?!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok lovely people, the poll is closed and we are booked into the Dome for 12.30pm. I will update the first page shortly.

If you have indicated that you are definitely coming please check that I have your name on the "definites" list on the first page to make sure I haven't missed anyone. At the moment I have 4 spare spaces.

We have asked for a veggie option for @Ali71 and plain ham and egg sarnies for @Lilylass. No one else has indicated that they need a veggie option or any other dietary requirements but if anyone does - speak now or forever hold your piece! (In Dundee this would be a funny pun as a "piece" is a sandwich.....is this a wider Scottish thing.... I digress)

Afternoon tea is a 2.5 hour slot, we are told, so we only have those tables until 3pm. The Dome does have a bar area so if a number of people indicate that they fancy a drink/continued blethering after we eat then we can see if we can book a table in the bar? Or we can just play it by ear and mosey to the nearest pub. Grateful for your thoughts here, I know a few of you want to do some sightseeing, personally I quite fancy an afternoon of nattering in the pub!! (But then I always do...)

Finally, we will have to let them know on the day who wants champers and who doesn't so I might get you all to tell me nearer the time to make it easier. I can however, personally guarantee that there will be no leftover champers if we end up with extra....


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ok lovely people, the poll is closed and we are booked into the Dome for 12.30pm. I will update the first page shortly.
> 
> If you have indicated that you are definitely coming please check that I have your name on the "definites" list on the first page to make sure I haven't missed anyone. At the moment I have 4 spare spaces.
> 
> ...


That's great amazingly organised . 
I'm not sure piece is a wider scottish thing, though I still found it funny as I thought you meant piece of cake =].


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

@JaimeandBree that's great news - plain ham and/or egg is perfect! No champers for me .... not sure if I'll be driving or not yet (if the dog is here, it will be a yes as the bus would take too long - but if she's at mum's I will probably bus it so I can have a couple of drinks  but champers gives me the most awful (and I mean awful) hangover so will stick to wine if I can have one or two tipples!)

We have a piece for lunch here too  (I wonder if it's an east coast thing?)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay!!!!!! Thank you @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum for organising.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ok lovely people, the poll is closed and we are booked into the Dome for 12.30pm. I will update the first page shortly.
> 
> If you have indicated that you are definitely coming please check that I have your name on the "definites" list on the first page to make sure I haven't missed anyone. At the moment I have 4 spare spaces.
> 
> ...


Thank you @JaimeandBree, it's really kind of you to think of me, although honestly I am just as happy with egg and cress and it sounds like there's quite a few going up for grabs! Getting really exciting now, I've been thinking about what to wear and I'm only bringing a cabin bag!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ali's post has just reminded me - I will update the first post to also remind everyone that the Dome has a smart casual dress policy, I think as long as no trainers or rips in jeans and we'll be OK!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ali's post has just reminded me - I will update the first post to also remind everyone that the Dome has a smart casual dress policy, I think as long as no trainers or rips in jeans and we'll be ok.
> 
> If it's as cold as today I'll be coming in me Long Janes!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

You jest but it was colder than this up here in March a few years ago with snow to boot!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> You jest but it was colder than this up here in March a few years ago with snow to boot!!


I don't doubt it for a minute! We had snow here on Easter Sunday in April 2008 that actually laid on the paths. There's a terrible wind blowing here and even the cats run in from the utility room as there's no heating out there where the litter tray is! I don't know if the brilliant clumping is down to my new Zoofast litter or because their wees have frozen :Hilarious


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Weather wise, I think we'll need to wait until nearer the time - as @JaimeandBree says, it can be colder in March than it is now (-4 on the temp guage on the way to work this morning!) - equally, we had a heat wave in March last year (the year before?) and it was over 20deg!

@huckybuck there are loads of ghost tours - I'd love to go on one... we were doing one for a works night out @ halloween last year but it fell through ..... if the dog is at my folks def interested in that! (booger sounding like I'm nearly going to have to stay overnight - last bus home is something ridiculous like 10pm!)

ETA mmmmm can get Premier Inn @ Newcraighall (where I could drive to easily & leave my car) for £39 ......


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Lilylass I agree, it will be a case of wait and see weather wise, March up here can be colder than December or warmer than July, there's no rhyme no reason to it!!

Re tours I have always heard this is a really good one but have never been on it

http://www.realmarykingsclose.com/mobile.aspx

I've also heard that doing the tours in the evening rather than the day adds an extra atmosphere


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it Edinburgh that has the old shops underneath what is at ground level??

I am sure you can walk in the old properties but they have just been built on. There are the old shop fronts still in place. 

I am also only bringing a cabin bag so a fancy top t shirt n clean what nots. Be warned I always get stopped and frisked at the airport if I am late. I will make a decision on clothes nearer the time x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Be warned I always get stopped and frisked at the airport if I am latex


So do I! I remember having a (very) heated *discussion* with airport security (at Edinburgh funnily enough!) going to Amsterdam ..... it was on the back of working day job, working evening job, having a lock in at pub after evening job, going straight to airport (maybe slightly tiddly!) and failing to understand why they would remotely think anyone would need to take drugs to Amsterdam!

Thankfully we did eventually get on the plane ....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Is it Edinburgh that has the old shops underneath what is at ground level??
> 
> I am sure you can walk in the old properties but they have just been built on. There are the old shop fronts still in place.
> 
> I am also only bringing a cabin bag so a fancy top t shirt n clean what nots. Be warned I always get stopped and frisked at the airport if I am late. I will make a decision on clothes nearer the time x


Mary King's Close that I linked to above is the tour of the old underground shops


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello and I really hope my work commitments stop getting in a way and I can come to Edinburgh


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hello and I really hope my work commitments stop getting in a way and I can come to Edinburgh


 Really hope you can make it hun


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry, late to the party, but I only just got back from Costa Rica yesterday afternoon!
Missed the poll but nevermind as I'll eat anywhere 
My ham sandwiches will be up for grabs as I'm a pesky 
Off to look at the flights, fingers crossed the prices didn't go up <too much>!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Flight booked 
Stansted 8:55 arriving in Edinburgh 10:15, going back Sunday 19:35 arriving at Stansted 21:00.
Now I need a hotel, anyone wants to share a twin room?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Flight booked
> Stansted 8:55 arriving in Edinburgh 10:15, going back Sunday 19:35 arriving at Stansted 21:00.
> Now I need a hotel, anyone wants to share a twin room?


Fab Joy, I was wondering where you were, I'll put you on the list


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Flight booked
> Stansted 8:55 arriving in Edinburgh 10:15, going back Sunday 19:35 arriving at Stansted 21:00.
> Now I need a hotel, anyone wants to share a twin room?


Hi I'm OK to share a twin room. Will look at flights tomorrow. Let me know what you think


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi I'm OK to share a twin room. Will look at flights tomorrow. Let me know what you think


Shall I move you to the definite list Hun?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Shall I move you to the definite list Hun?


As soon as I book my flights... if affordable


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi I'm OK to share a twin room. Will look at flights tomorrow. Let me know what you think





Ragdollsfriend said:


> As soon as I book my flights... if affordable


Great! 
My flight cost £57, not too bad me thinks. It's Ryanair from Stansted.
I'm annoyed with myself as I looked last night and coming back at 18:10 was the same price as 19:35 and I would prefer the earlier one but I fell asleep while checking it last night and today the price went up :Rage


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Great!
> My flight cost £57, not too bad me thinks. It's Ryanair from Stansted.
> I'm annoyed with myself as I looked last night and coming back at 18:10 was the same price as 19:35 and I would prefer the earlier one but I fell asleep while checking it last night and today the price went up :Rage


Sometimes the website knows how many times you are going back to look and then the prices go up. A bit late now but sometimes it's worth leaving it 24 hours before looking again..it knows you are looking at certain flights if that makes sense.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Sometimes the website knows how many times you are going back to look and then the prices go up. A bit late now but sometimes it's worth leaving it 24 hours before looking again..it knows you are looking at certain flights if that makes sense.


I cleared the cookies before searching today so I think it was just the question of you snooze, you lose- literally! :Meh


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Done, my flights are booked 
@Joy84 I'm arriving on Saturday morning same time as you are.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I double-checked the dates but I'm on duty that week-end 
I hope that there will be another PF Get Together later this year. Afternoon tea with Champagne is my kinda thing :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Done, my flights are booked
> @Joy84 I'm arriving on Saturday morning same time as you are.


Fabulous, you're on the list!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Britt said:


> I double-checked the dates but I'm on duty that week-end
> I hope that there will be another PF Get Together later this year. Afternoon tea with Champagne is my kinda thing :Cat


Oh Britt that is such a shame  it's a shame you can't swop weekends or take a holiday


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Oh Britt that is such a shame  it's a shame you can't swop weekends or take a holiday


I know but none of my colleagues wants to swap. And since I work both days (Saturday and Sunday) taking a holiday would mean losing a substantial amount of money 
I wish you had chosen the following week-end, I will be in London from March 23rd till March 26th.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Done, my flights are booked
> @Joy84 I'm arriving on Saturday morning same time as you are.


Great!
Think there's quite a few of us landing at about the same time so we can have a pre meet up meet 
Just booked my Stansted Express ticket, never realised it's nearly half price when booked in advance!
£18 instead of £30


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Flight booked
> Stansted 8:55 arriving in Edinburgh 10:15, going back Sunday 19:35 arriving at Stansted 21:00.
> Now I need a hotel, anyone wants to share a twin room?


@Joy84 we're on the same flight out.. :Joyful have you pre-booked your seat? xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> @Joy84 we're on the same flight out.. :Joyful have you pre-booked your seat? xx


No @Ali71, I didn't.
Do you think we can choose to sit together?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt said:


> I wish you had chosen the following week-end, I will be in London from March 23rd till March 26th.


@Britt that's Easter Weekend and, for a variety of reasons, many couldn't have made it ...... it really was the only feasible weekend in March (the 1st one is Mothers Day and the 2nd there's Rugby)


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> No @Ali71, I didn't.
> Do you think we can choose to sit together?


I've pre-booked, I'm in 8C. I guess if we get there early enough we can certainly ask. I'm not sure where you are getting the Stansted express from, North or South? I am driving south from Norfolk x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> @Britt that's Easter Weekend and, for a variety of reasons, many couldn't have made it ...... it really was the only feasible weekend in March (the 1st one is Mothers Day and the 2nd there's Rugby)


Was about to say the same, @Lilylass beat me to it.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Britt said:


> I know but none of my colleagues wants to swap. And since I work both days (Saturday and Sunday) taking a holiday would mean losing a substantial amount of money
> I wish you had chosen the following week-end, I will be in London from March 23rd till March 26th.


That's Easter weekend though, very busy one for us so I'm working.

I'm sure there will be more meets!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> I've pre-booked, I'm in 8C. I guess if we get there early enough we can certainly ask. I'm not sure where you are getting the Stansted express from, North or South? I am driving south from Norfolk x


When I do on-line check in I'll see if I can get a seat next to you!
I'm in London so will be taking Stansted Express from Tottenham Hale


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Britt when are you booked to come to London next after March?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> When I do on-line check in I'll see if I can get a seat next to you!
> I'm in London so will be taking Stansted Express from Tottenham Hale


That sounds like a plan!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like a few of us are arriving at about 10.30am. 

Is it cheaper to get a cab in? I don't mind tramming it. I understand the airport isn't far out.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Looks like a few of us are arriving at about 10.30am.
> 
> Is it cheaper to get a cab in? I don't mind tramming it. I understand the airport isn't far out.


TBH bus or tram is probably better from the Airport to city centre - both run regularly and the bus certainly doesn't stop often.

Bus = 30 mins & £7.50 return 
Tram = 35 mins & £8 return

Taxis would be OK if several sharing but fares can mount if you get stuck in traffic and certainly won't be any quicker

http://www.edinburghairport.com/transport-links


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> @Britt when are you booked to come to London next after March?


I don't know yet, maybe June or September. I try to avoid the holiday season


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> Looks like a few of us are arriving at about 10.30am.
> 
> Is it cheaper to get a cab in? I don't mind tramming it. I understand the airport isn't far out.


The cab will cost more especially if the traffic is slow. The Airlink bus is £4.50 single, £7.50 Open Return, and the tram is £5 and £8. The cab only starts to become something like the same price if there is 4 of you in it.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> The cab will cost more especially if the traffic is slow. The Airlink bus is £4.50 single, £7.50 Open Return, and the tram is £5 and £8. The cab only starts to become something like the same price if there is 4 of you in it.


Oh are you not coming OS? I didn't see your name on the participant list


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

No, probably not, Aoife should have kittens due a few days before.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> No, probably not, Aoife should have kittens due a few days before.


In that case I fully understand


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Can I mention, just once, how very jealous I am of you all?
:Android:Android


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Just had a look at trains from Fife looks like £9.40 off peak return which is a lot better than I expected:Cat I'm going to treat myself and have a taxi to and from Waverly. Willing to share


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@cava14 una where are you getting a taxi from and to?! That's a really reasonable train fare too! Bargain!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

cava14 una said:


> Just had a look at trains from Fife looks like £9.40 off peak return which is a lot better than I expected:Cat I'm going to treat myself and have a taxi to and from Waverly. Willing to share


The express buses from Ferrytoll & Halbeath are even cheaper, and Ferrytoll is every 10 minutes. The service to Fife is better than it was, but every hour vs every 10 minutes... The bus is free for me as well as I have my Fife Card. The stop on Princes Street is much closer to Tigerlily than the bus or train stations are.

The taxi could take longer than walking especially from the bus stop...


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> The express buses from Ferrytoll & Halbeath are even cheaper, and Ferrytoll is every 10 minutes. The service to Fife is better than it was, but every hour vs every 10 minutes... The bus is free for me as well as I have my Fife Card. The stop on Princes Street is much closer to Tigerlily than the bus or train stations are.
> 
> The taxi could take longer than walking especially from the bus stop...


I don't drive so need transport from Fife. Never thought of bus :Arghh I have a Fife card too. I thought it was Dome we were going to?? Bus from Fife may well go along George Street.

Popcorn I was going to get taxi to Dome from station


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

cava14 una said:


> I don't drive so need transport from Fife. Never thought of bus :Arghh I have a Fife card too. I thought it was Dome we were going to?? Bus from Fife may well go along George Street.
> 
> Popcorn I was going to get taxi to Dome from station


It is the Dome we are going to! You can get a taxi but The Dome is only a 6 minute walk from Waverley hon!

For folk who aren't sure where The Dome is here is a wee map! Xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for that but I'm long past climbing out of Waverley Think bus is best option if someone can tell me where Bus Stop GL is on George Stret


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's a link to a map of the buses. Looks like stop GL is almost exactly outside the Dome, ditto GM for going home. Wish I had found this map before my recent trips to the city! I knew about QB, QE, PD and PU but not GS & GM though admittedly when John Lewis is the target the bus station is the place to go.

http://www.ferrytoll.org/htmlpages/edinburghcentre.html

Timetable from Ferrytoll.

http://www.ferrytoll.org/htmlpages/routes.html#composite


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

BTW you can use your Fife Card to reduce train fares as well.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you so much Oriental Slave that's sorted out my travel arrangements beautifully. :Happy I haven't been to Edinburgh much for years and was a bit worried about missing stops.

Two bus trip and more or less door to door what more could I ask for:Cat


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

cava14 una said:


> Thanks for that but I'm long past climbing out of Waverley


I know you're sorted but in case anyone else is worrying about 'the steps' - there's now a set of escalators goes the whole way up!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

cava14 una said:


> Thank you so much Oriental Slave that's sorted out my travel arrangements beautifully. :Happy I haven't been to Edinburgh much for years and was a bit worried about missing stops.
> 
> Two bus trip and more or less door to door what more could I ask for:Cat


Glad to help. Ask the driver to call your stop when you get on the bus, I've never been on one that stops there!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Was planning to do that


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I've had my arm twisted so count me in!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I've had my arm twisted so count me in!!!!!


Yay, so pleased you're coming!!! Adding you to the list!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I've had my arm twisted so count me in!!!!!


HeHeHe!!!!!!!!

So glad you decided to come!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> HeHeHe!!!!!!!!
> 
> So glad you decided to come!


You are a hard lady to say no too!!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

For anyone staying overnight / if you have some time to kill before flights etc - there might be some ideas of things to do here:

https://www.wow247.co.uk/2015/07/08/free-things-edinburgh/

http://www.wow247.co.uk/2016/01/25/more-free-things-edinburgh/

(esp the Sunday market!)


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I would just like to reiterate my total and utter green eyed envy at my inability to participate in this gathering


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Bath on the beach. That will be fun in March!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Just to confirm that my plus one is definitely coming, though he's a little nervous about meeting a group of crazy cat people


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I got a notification about a post on this thread about a TShirt but when I came to thread nothing here???


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> I got a notification about a post on this thread about a TShirt but when I came to thread nothing here???


Spam - it's been removed


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Wondered if it was something like that


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

@Lilylass poked me (I'd forgotten); @JaimeandBree please can I change my maybe to a definite

My shoes at the minute aren't smart, but I'll play the disability card if needed


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Torin said:


> @Lilylass poked me (I'd forgotten); @JaimeandBree please can I change my maybe to a definite
> 
> My shoes at the minute aren't smart, but I'll play the disability card if needed


My OH will be in black converse so don't worry! I actually only own trainers so am going to have to find some. Ew shoes or I'm playing the pregnancy card! Lol!!!


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Would it be OK if I joined in?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Of course! The more the merrier!  We'll get @JaimeandBree to pop you on the list! Any allergies or special requirements?


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Oh yes. I'm veggie, so egg sammiches for me please.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Only thing I can't eat is mushrooms or any seafood/ fish

Other than that not a thing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased you will be coming too @Belgy67


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Torin said:


> @Lilylass poked me (I'd forgotten); @JaimeandBree please can I change my maybe to a definite
> 
> My shoes at the minute aren't smart, but I'll play the disability card if needed


Of course! 



Belgy67 said:


> Would it be OK if I joined in?


Yes of course, l'll put you on the list!

@Lilylass @bluecordelia @cava14 una and @Torin can you please let me have your names either on here or by PM so I can arrange name badges ?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay @Torin & @Belgy67 delighted to have you along too!

@JaimeandBree will do - sorry totally forgot!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Really looking forward to it :Cat Haven't been to Edinburgh except for hospital appointments for years!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sent my name X
I need to see how much stuff I can cram in as I haven't paid for extra bags. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

We don't have to be dead posh do we? I am hoping one pair of boots will see me through. Depending on weather though fur coat as I hate being wrapped up


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

bluecordelia said:


> We don't have to be dead posh do we? I am hoping one pair of boots will see me through. Depending on weather though fur coat as I hate being wrapped up


POSH!!!!!!  Well that would certainly count me out!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't worry! No need for poshness just smart casual no track suits, scruffy jeans or trainers!! 

As the only thing that fits me right now is leggings I have invested in a maternity dress!  So am going to have to find shoes as I don't think fluro pink Nike trainers will match it or go down too well!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I just had a mooch on the web and have to admit that I have been here before. I can remember huge floral displays. It was lovely and I would have stayed longer but I was with a group who wanted to go to a club. Can't wait x

I also meant i will see what the weather is looking like for a coat!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks to those who have PMed me with your names - quite unbelivably in such a small group 3 of you have the same name so that will be nice and confusing! 

@cava14 una still need your name hun if you don't mind PMing me x

@bluecordelia unless we are very very lucky with the weather you will need a coat hun


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Have PM'd you:Cat Wonder if I will be the fourth. My name is not unusual


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

It is going to be so much fun. I'm so excited. So much hard work on this but @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum 
A huge thanks to those lovely ladies


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

For those of you who are staying over on Friday night (the night before the get together) I have booked a table for dinner at Tigerlily at 7:15pm. 

If anyone would like to join me PM asap and I'll up the numbers.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> For those of you who are staying over on Friday night (the night before the get together) I have booked a table for dinner at Tigerlily at 7:15pm.
> 
> If anyone would like to join me PM asap and I'll up the numbers.


If only we could leave Popcorn for longer than 24 hrs we would


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am waiting to see if it's full on cover up or a jaunty jacket. Looking forward to it ladies. X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just following on from @huckybuck's post, there are a few of us staying together on the Saturday night and we have booked a table for dinner at Vittorias on the Bridge, George IV Bridge for 7.30pm.

If any of you staying over would like to join us can you PM me ASAP and I will see if I can add you to the booking


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Just wondering about hotels, last min deals or are you folks getting reservations sorted out now? I've got Google maps up and figured where everywhere is and I've even been on eBay to buy a diddy overnight bag....I don't get out much!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've booked the Waldorf Astoria Caledonian Hilton as I had lots of airmiles to use up


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

ooo that sounds nice!! I don't suppose they'll appreciate my Tesco points


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Citruspips said:


> ooo that sounds nice!! I don't suppose they'll appreciate my Tesco points


Lol!!!! I have lots of a tesco points too!! 

@huckybuck we couldn't get the room I wanted at the Waldorf Caledonian Hilton so went for the Apex Waterloo Place (for the free duck!!)

OH has now booked the week before off work but we have no one for Popcorn and can't leave her 48hrs which is such a shame or we could have had a real mini break and had dinner on the Fri with you all  instead of a rushed 24hrs!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Lol!!!! I have lots of a tesco points too!!
> 
> @huckybuck we couldn't get the room I wanted at the Waldorf Caledonian Hilton so went for the Apex Waterloo Place (for the free duck!!)
> 
> OH has now booked the week before off work but we have no one for Popcorn and can't leave her 48hrs which is such a shame or we could have had a real mini break and had dinner on the Fri with you all  instead of a rushed 24hrs!


What room was it @popcornsmum? I hope I haven't pinched it lol!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> What room was it @popcornsmum? I hope I haven't pinched it lol!!!


It was one of the suites which had a great deal for £170 inc dinner and breakfast but B was working and I had to wait for her to come home before i could book it and then it had gone


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh what a shame :-( the restaurant is supposed to be really good there too!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Oh what a shame :-( the restaurant is supposed to be really good there too!!


We weren't going to have the dinner just the breakfast but I wanted a huge room with a view lol! Never mind can't have it all!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I like your new avatar @popcornsmum


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Citruspips said:


> I like your new avatar @popcornsmum


Thank you!! She's just so expressionate!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I've booked the Waldorf Astoria Caledonian Hilton as I had lots of airmiles to use up


Ohhhhh it's lovely HB! And the spa ......



JaimeandBree said:


> Just following on from @huckybuck's post, there are a few of us staying together on the Saturday night and we have booked a table for dinner at Vittorias on the Bridge, George IV Bridge for 7.30pm.


*sigh* ohhhh one of my favourites! mmmmmmm enjoy! (sorry won't be able to stay in town that long as will need to get back for the dog)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm also at the Waldorf :Happy

@Lilylass Vittorias is divine isn't it, I go there every time I'm in Edinburgh


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm also at the Waldorf :Happy
> 
> @Lilylass Vittorias is divine isn't it, I go there every time I'm in Edinburgh


honestly my mouth is watering at the thought! enjoy ......


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I've just booked my train tickets. I get in at 11.15 (the train an hour later involves a more awkward change). Is there anyone else who is getting the train who would like to meet at the station first before walking over?

And I'm staying the night (with a family friend) so no tight timings to keep to later on


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Torin said:


> I've just booked my train tickets. I get in at 11.15 (the train an hour later involves a more awkward change). Is there anyone else who is getting the train who would like to meet at the station first before walking over?
> 
> And I'm staying the night (with a family friend) so no tight timings to keep to later on


I'll probably get the train up (as easier than trying to find somewhere to park & probably not any more expensive)

I'll have a look at times (have options of 2 stations) & message you


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd have loved to be able to stay over too but we have no one to pop in and see to the girls. Skye gets quite distraught if she is left on her own too long


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to going to Scotland. I've never been.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm looking forward to going to Scotland. I've never been.


Me neither!!!! Do you think they will understand me?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Me neither!!!! Do you think they will understand me?


Oh they will understand you.... The real question is will you understand them????


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

oliviarussian said:


> Me neither!!!! Do you think they will understand me?


What accent do you have? In Edinburgh everyone sounds English!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> What accent do you have? In Edinburgh everyone sounds English!!!


Only in the New Town where all the English students live!!:Hilarious


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> Oh they will understand you.... The real question is will you understand them????


Definately more a case of the above!



Saw a brilliant cartoon on FB a while back - will hunt for it

This isn't the one - but quite fun anyway!

http://www.quizfreak.co.uk/can-you-understand-these-scottish-slang-terms/index1.html


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Should add ..... dinnae wirrie, we dinnae crack like that aw whiles


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@Lilylass I got 9/14 and every single one was a guess! :Hilarious


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> @Lilylass I got 9/14 and every single one was a guess! :Hilarious


Well done!

See you'll ha nae trooble!

(there were a couple I had to think twice about - and one that was a process of elimination as I'd never heard of it!!)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I got 13/14....never heard of "Chankin" - obviously not a East Coast expression!!! 

FYI those staying overnight, you'd best get familiar with the word "pished" :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Hm, I only got 9, but I wasn't ever overly around people who spoke lowland Scots. Google isn't offering up any quizzes for Doric words.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Torin said:


> Hm, I only got 9, but I wasn't ever overly around people who spoke lowland Scots. Google isn't offering up any quizzes for Doric words.


I'd be the same with a quiz on Doric words, I'd have little if no clue!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I got 13/14....never heard of "Chankin" - obviously not a East Coast expression!!!
> 
> FYI those staying overnight, you'd best get familiar with the word "pished" :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Don't worry my dad was a Brewer so bring it on. Mind you I can only do spirits or a cocktail or ten.

The place I am staying at No 11 is pretty central so easily to roll into bed. I don't do breakfast!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I used to live in Norn Iron so a little Celtic does that count?


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Rofl 14/14. I'm not sure what that says about me though


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I got 11!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> I got 13/14....never heard of "Chankin" - obviously not a East Coast expression!!!
> 
> FYI those staying overnight, you'd best get familiar with the word "pished" :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Yup that was the one that got me too!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Yay! I got 12/14!!! Now where's the Doric quiz??? I just know I'd get those all right!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I got 13 one I had never heard off

See if this might help


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I got 9 and I've lived in Glasgow for 4 and a half years . 
I'm incredibly sorry about the lack of chatting recently but I'm going to make a big effort to be more active from now on. I've just been catching up with this thread and I was wondering if jeans will be okay for lunch? Also I belive I and my OH will be arriving early on saturday morning =]


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

HollynSmudge said:


> I've just been catching up with this thread and I was wondering if jeans will be okay for lunch? =]


I guess it depends how serious they are about the smart-casual policy. Nice black ones will usually pass no problem but not sure about others ...


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry @HollynSmudge i only just saw this! Well my OH is wearing very dark jeans which pass for trousers almost so I can't see there being a problem with those! it is quite posh in there but they let me in before so clearly not "that" posh!!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just did the quiz and got 9 right -mostly wild guesses


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.routeone.co.uk/vans-auth...dT4u5Wb6Xgz8seUjs1dMn-vHaBsEndSwZMaAhCg8P8HAQ

I guess no trainers policy rules those out?
P.S. Do I still take them with me or keep them for another meetup?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Joy84 said:


> http://www.routeone.co.uk/vans-auth...dT4u5Wb6Xgz8seUjs1dMn-vHaBsEndSwZMaAhCg8P8HAQ
> 
> I guess no trainers policy rules those out?
> P.S. Do I still take them with me or keep them for another meetup?


I LOVE these but can't get them as they sold out in my size!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't got as far as deciding on outfits yet but for the Dome it will probably be smart black jeans for me with a nice top and nice shoes!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Joy84 said:


> http://www.routeone.co.uk/vans-auth...dT4u5Wb6Xgz8seUjs1dMn-vHaBsEndSwZMaAhCg8P8HAQ
> 
> I guess no trainers policy rules those out?
> P.S. Do I still take them with me or keep them for another meetup?


OMG!!! I love these but I must be strong:Angelic


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> I guess it depends how serious they are about the smart-casual policy. Nice black ones will usually pass no problem but not sure about others ...


Oh no this is terrifying Neither I or my OH have smart black jeans. He has supposedly black jeans but there is no way I would ever call them smart And I have nice blue jeans which I think look smart but I don't know if other people agree.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think dark blue jeans can look very smart!

There isn't a strict dress code so really don't worry, it says on the website 

"dress to impress or low key casual" 

I think that covers us!!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I think dark blue jeans can look very smart!


I hope you're right =] I really need to do something about my OH though, dishevelled is his normal look bless him.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow, only 3 more weeks to go. I'm so excited


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Wow, only 3 more weeks to go. I'm so excited


I know .... and I've got Crufts to go to beforehand!

I can't believe it really - never do anything / go anywhere for ages & then I've Crufts one weekend - followed by the Edinburgh meet the next! (and will prob not do anything go anywhere again for another 6 months lol!)


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Is anyone thinking of doing a food swap?

I've got a couple of things we've tried recently that have had the thumbs down (no idea why as look the same as everything else she eats!) - if anyone's interested???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We've always done food swops so I'm sure people will be up for it - unless those travelling are very limited by weight.


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Well I'll probably be wearing nice new jeans. Unfortunately although I've tons of food I could swap weight will be an issue as I'm taking the train through so humping cans won't be possible. Shame as I've so much I could swap. I'll see what we have pouches wise and bring those I think I have a batch of cats fine foods the horrors have decided they hate


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Gosh mine eat practically everything so I have nothing to swap!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine have been picky recently but Hugo has moved in so is enjoying all the rejects. I will have a luck as what is lurking as there are a couple of organic Hermans pouches somewhere. 

X


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

OK then I'll bring a few to swap too


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll see how I'm doing weight-wise


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've booked my hotel for Saturday night. I had some help ...


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww what acute travel agent @Citruspips you've got there!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh wow @Citruspips you have an excellent travel agent! I wish I had one like that, mine bites me when I'm on the laptop!!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Just be sure there wasn't an extra room booked


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> "dress to impress or low key casual"
> 
> I think that covers us!!


Speak for yourself - I dress like a vagrant most of the time! :Hilarious


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

@Citruspips oh so cute ^^ Smudge likes to nuzzle my laptop screen and pushes it closed when I'm doing things . 
Not really related to this thread but since you have a mac I thought I would ask. I've just got a macbook pro and I have no idea how to upload photos from it to this or another website, it has the photos app thing which is apparently the new verision of iphoto (maybe) do you have any advice?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Speak for yourself - I dress like a vagrant most of the time! :Hilarious


So do I, though I probably won't be there since I have kittens due next Tuesday and Aoife is already huge!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Speak for yourself - I dress like a vagrant most of the time! :Hilarious


I work from home so my usual options are PJs or jogging bottoms and a baggy Tshirt. I'll try to make an effort for the Meet Up but please don't expect silks and diamonds :Smuggrin


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Joy84 said:


> I'll see how I'm doing weight-wise


I am sure you could carry this off
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1292933/How-help-17-pocket-jacket-I-beat-Ryanair-game.html


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi @HollynSmudge... true this site can't dip straight into your photos ap on your PC in the same way it can on an iPhone or iPad.

Simple solution is: Open photos and drag n drop the photo onto your desktop (don't worry a copy stays in your photos ap it just makes a readable copy) Then drag n drop the photo from your desktop to to the box you are typing in on PetForums. Alternatively you can click upload file on PetForum...click desk top then select your photo.
When you have uploaded your photo you can delete it from your desk top to keep things tidy.

This incidentally works for most things on a Mac where there is no direct access into an application. 
hope this works for you x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I just confirmed everything with The Dome as its not long now! The vegetarians and folk with dietary requirements just need to inform the server on the day and they will deal with it! 
I'm having massive reservations about staying over now because I really hate leaving Popcorn overnight and I'm getting upset at the thought (bloody pregnancy hormones!!) so think we will just be coming for the day now despite the 6 hour round trip!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh PM have you someone who could pop I and keep an eye on Popcorn? 

What about a neighbour or friend who could come and spend the evening in the house perhaps? 

I know exactly how you feel as I really struggle to go away at all but the cats generally do cope ok.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@huckybuck I really don't have any friends up here apart from @JaimeandBree lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmmm don't think she'd babysit that weekend either somehow!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@huckybuck I think you're right! not even for a salmon sandwich!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @huckybuck I really don't have any friends up here apart from @JaimeandBree lol!


Och well, you will have lots more. J&B is halfway between us both


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

popcornsmum said:


> Well I just confirmed everything with The Dome as its not long now! The vegetarians and folk with dietary requirements just need to inform the server on the day and they will deal with it!
> I'm having massive reservations about staying over now because I really hate leaving Popcorn overnight and I'm getting upset at the thought (bloody pregnancy hormones!!) so think we will just be coming for the day now despite the 6 hour round trip!


Liked for confirming things with the Dome for us / dietary stuff ...... not liked that you're maybe not going to be able to stay over


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh popcornsmum what a shame if you have to whizz back.

I have dug out my reservation for no 11. I get in 10.30 am and fly back 6pm ish Sunday.

I have just had my brows done so I look human and bought some cheap tops which can be rolled up in hand luggage. Are we getting changed for the evening session or just carrying on?

I guess it's fairly mild so I can bin off big coat, gloves etc x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

bluecordelia said:


> I guess it's fairly mild so I can bin off big coat, gloves etc x


 it was -3 here yesterday and 0 this morning!

(I am literally just down the road!)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @huckybuck I really don't have any friends up here apart from @JaimeandBree lol!


 Awwwwww, unfortunately I am otherwise engaged that weekend haha!

Thanks for confirming everything with the Dome, only a week to go, I'm very excited!!!

@bluecordelia it has been relatively good weather here in terms of being dry and bright but it is still a wee bit nippy, I'd bring some kind of coat/jacket and a light scarf at least to keep the chill off your neck, Edinburgh is a very windy city!

I will probably change top and shoes before going to Vittorias in the evening if I get the chance (I don't get out much so like it when I get the opportunity) but I'm not that fussed about it if there's not time


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok I have a few options but it will be black pants boots and a variety of tops. 

Getting excited now x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

A possible cat cafe in Birmingham peeps. Can we consider it for the next trip??

I saw a post on arc FB account x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> A possible cat cafe in Birmingham peeps. Can we consider it for the next trip??
> 
> I saw a post on arc FB account x


There is a cat cafe in Edinburgh! And now one in Aberdeen! I think it's like 6 in a at time for an hour and half tho!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Hi @HollynSmudge... true this site can't dip straight into your photos ap on your PC in the same way it can on an iPhone or iPad.
> 
> Simple solution is: Open photos and drag n drop the photo onto your desktop (don't worry a copy stays in your photos ap it just makes a readable copy) Then drag n drop the photo from your desktop to to the box you are typing in on PetForums. Alternatively you can click upload file on PetForum...click desk top then select your photo.
> When you have uploaded your photo you can delete it from your desk top to keep things tidy.
> ...


Thank you so much =D when I tried the other day it tried to upload the whole application!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Ooh it's just a week away until the meet up! I for one am very excited to meet everybody!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Ooh it's just a week away until the meet up! I for one am very excited to meet everybody!


Me too! Squeeeee!!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have just been through my extensive supply of mini toiletries. There is enough for a two week break. I have clothes and options!!!

Being a fussy Virgo, initial packing will be done Wednesday. Checks will be done Friday. 

Can't wait x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> I have just been through my extensive supply of mini toiletries. There is enough for a two week break. I have clothes and options!!!
> 
> Being a fussy Virgo, initial packing will be done Wednesday. Checks will be done Friday.
> 
> Can't wait x


You're so organised!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

If anyone wants to join us for dinner at Vittorias on Saturday evening and hasn't PM'd me yet can you please do so as they do usually get pretty busy and I cannot guarantee they will be able to squeeze people in last minute


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> If anyone wants to join us for dinner at Vittorias on Saturday evening and hasn't PM'd me yet can you please do so as they do usually get pretty busy and I cannot guarantee they will be able to squeeze people in last minute


Think I pm'd lol


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

So excited =], has anyone thought about name tags?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

HollynSmudge said:


> So excited =], has anyone thought about name tags?


Yes the lovely @Erenya is sending me some so they will be the same as ones we've had at previous meets


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Yes the lovely @Erenya is sending me some so they will be the same as ones we've had at previous meets


Great =]


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

mmmm. i was hoping they'd be with you by now. let me know if they've not shown up by Monday


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

My cabin bag I ordered has arrived!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

popcornsmum said:


> There is a cat cafe in Edinburgh! And now one in Aberdeen! I think it's like 6 in a at time for an hour and half tho!


Doesn't get great reviews though................


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> mmmm. i was hoping they'd be with you by now. let me know if they've not shown up by Monday


 I will do hun, hopefully they are waiting for me when I get home!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

T minus 5 days people!!!! (Can you tell I'm excited?)

Just a wee plea to everyone - if there are any problems and you are going to be late or can't make it at the last minute for any reason can you please let us know? The booking at the Dome is for a certain time slot so I am just trying to make sure it all goes as smoothly as possible. I am in Edinburgh from Friday afternoon onward, I will have access to PF and will check in frequently for any messages/updates, but if anyone would rather have my mobile number please shout and I will PM you.

Those unfamiliar with Edinburgh, hopefully there is no danger of you getting lost as the location is so central (could hardly be more so!) but if anyone is unsure or again wants my mobile number please shout so we can send out a search party and avoid you wandering the streets of Edinburgh, clutching random passers by and asking for directions to the nearest bunch of crazy cat ladies!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Not excited at all @JaimeandBree 

Thank you to you and @popcornsmum for all the time you've put into organising!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Erenya still no badges today unfortunately, was it Royal Mail?

If all else fails I've a roll of sticky labels and a magic marker somewhere!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

@JaimeandBree what time do we have to be at The Dome?

Are most folk meeting there or somewhere before?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Let me look into it tomorrow.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm hungry. I wish I was eating afternoon tea or Italian food now.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> @JaimeandBree what time do we have to be at The Dome?
> 
> Are most folk meeting there or somewhere before?


The table is booked for 12.30, I will hopefully be there a bit earlier than that!

Not sure what everyone's plans are, I think there are some people meeting at train stations/airports and coming to the Dome together, but other than that I think just pitch up at the Dome and follow anyone covered in cat hair!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I land 10.30am. BMI from Manchester. 
I wonder if people will spot me x


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@JaimeandBree hope you got my pm. Sausage fingers sent it to Jaime333.

I would love to come for dinner but if it's too late don't stress x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> @JaimeandBree hope you got my pm. Sausage fingers sent it to Jaime333.
> 
> I would love to come for dinner but if it's too late don't stress x


No worries Hun I had one space left so you're in!

If anyone else wants to come and hasn't said so yet I can still see if I can up the numbers if you let me know in advance. There are 12 of us at the moment.

I have responded to everyone I've had a message from so if you think you should be coming but haven't heard from me please shout!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Name badges are a-go-go, they have finally landed on my doorstep, much thanks to @Erenya and none at all to Her Majesty's mail service!

We have some extra special guest badges for the O/Hs, these will be rare collector's items folks, never before seen!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Do the name badges allow for forum user name and actual name, or just the one? I'm appalling with names...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Torin said:


> Do the name badges allow for forum user name and actual name, or just the one? I'm appalling with names...


I think they're both!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Two more sleeps... (or two or three times that in my case ).


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Torin said:


> Do the name badges allow for forum user name and actual name, or just the one? I'm appalling with names...


The badges have your real name on them with forum name underneath so that you can marry up the two! They really are useful as with having a fair few folk it would be very difficult to to remember who is who without them, even if it does feel a bit like the first day of school! Plus they are in snazzy PF green


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

With thanks to @huckybuck we should hopefully have some appropriately themed balloons on our table at the Dome  which should help any first timers spot us straight off! I know it can be a bit daunting wandering into a big group on your own but hopefully that will save anyone from wondering if they have the right group 

I'm really looking forward to it, I think I have actually met most of you before and am really looking forward to meeting some new faces too and having a good old chin wag, everyone is so lovely and welcoming I am certain we are going to have a lovely day :Happy

Just a reminder anyone who would like my mobile number please PM me


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

What a lovely thing to do, we had "bloons" at the first get together in London and they were fab!

I am really looking forward to seeing everybody, although a bit daunted by the travelling aspect as it's not my favourite thing to do. I haven't been on a plane in 20 years so I might need a cocktail afterwards  

I'm sure we'll all find each other. That reminds me of a networking event I attended just before Christmas last year; it was the first time I had been so I only knew one or two people there from their photos on social media, so when two women sat down at our table and started tucking into the coffee and cakes like they'd been half starved I didn't bat an eyelid. Except when we started going round and introducing ourselves they started brushing the crumbs off, looked a bit sheepish and realised they should been next door! :Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> What a lovely thing to do, we had "bloons" at the first get together in London and they were fab!
> 
> I am really looking forward to seeing everybody, although a bit daunted by the travelling aspect as it's not my favourite thing to do. I haven't been on a plane in 20 years so I might need a cocktail afterwards
> 
> I'm sure we'll all find each other. That reminds me of a networking event I attended just before Christmas last year; it was the first time I had been so I only knew one or two people there from their photos on social media, so when two women sat down at our table and started tucking into the coffee and cakes like they'd been half starved I didn't bat an eyelid. Except when we started going round and introducing ourselves they started brushing the crumbs off, looked a bit sheepish and realised they should been next door! :Hilarious


I think the balloons are becoming something of a tradition we have had them at both meets I have been at too! There is something so celebratory about balloons I love 'em!!

I'm not a fan of travelling either, luckily not far to go this time for me, but it's always worth it in the end and if you need a cocktail buddy at the other end I'm sure I can have my arm twisted....(if I must!)


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@JaimeandBree I don't think it will be too early since I'll have been up since 3am lol!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

You'll spot me straight away!!!! I'm the one with a bump who does not have the pregnancy glow and just looks a bit rough!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Ali71 if you are flying with BA it's a free bar lol!!!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @Ali71 if you are flying with BA it's a free bar lol!!!!!


I'm afraid it's cattle class for me sadly! I don't even think we get water :Arghh Good job I'm a lightweight anyway!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> I'm afraid it's cattle class for me sadly! I don't even think we get water :Arghh Good job I'm a lightweight anyway!


BA gives free snacks and juice in cattle class =]


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just an idea. Shall we have a collection for Sally and The ARC when we get together on Saturday? A few pennies here and there will help our PF friend and her rescue  Anonymous of course and only if you can spare something.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

HollynSmudge said:


> BA gives free snacks and juice in cattle class =]


They used to give alcoholic beverages on domestic flights too lol!!!


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so excited, I can't wait to meet all of you

Xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

So excited!
Just got an email reminder that my flight's in 2 days and I need to check in!
@Ali71 we're on the same plane so I'll cheer you up and take your mind off it 
I LOVE FLYING


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> You'll spot me straight away!!!! I'm the one with a bump who does not have the pregnancy glow and just looks a bit rough!!!


You'll be the one in the dress then?


Joy84 said:


> So excited!
> Just got an email reminder that my flight's in 2 days and I need to check in!
> @Ali71 we're on the same plane so I'll cheer you up and take your mind off it
> I LOVE FLYING


@Joy84 lol "are we nearly there yet?"


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Ali71 il be the one with hormonal skin and at the stage where people question whether I'm pregnant or just a bit chubby!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> So excited!
> Just got an email reminder that my flight's in 2 days and I need to check in!
> @Ali71 we're on the same plane so I'll cheer you up and take your mind off it
> I LOVE FLYING


I think it's lovely that you can travel up together!!!! Oliviarussian and Ragdollsfriend are also on the same flight I think!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @Ali71 il be the one with hormonal skin and at the stage where people question whether I'm pregnant or just a bit chubby!!!


I bet you are glowing! We can have a roit ole Naarfolk banta! x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I think it's lovely that you can travel up together!!!! Oliviarussian and Ragdollsfriend are also on the same flight I think!!!


And we are meeting @bluecordelia at the airport - the PF posse travelling en masse lol:Smuggrin


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Aww I am glad that you can all travel together or meet up at the airport. It's all coming together nicely! Only a few more hours of work for me and then it's party time, hurrah!!!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Very excited to meet you all =D I'll be arriving around 8am on saturday


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia Ages ago you mentioned these handmade shops in Edinburgh! I can't remember what you said they were called!?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Getting quite excited  Should be arriving on bus to George Street about 11.30 IF I should miss that one it will be about 12.15 so shouldn't miss too much fun. How many are going?

I'll be the large lady with a stick and 2 bald patches on my head:Cat Safe journey to everyone coming :Happy


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> Getting quite excited  Should be arriving on bus to George Street about 11.30 IF I should miss that one it will be about 12.15 so shouldn't miss too much fun. How many are going?
> 
> I'll be the large lady with a stick and 2 bald patches on my head:Cat Safe journey to everyone coming :Happy


I make it 20 definites from the Page 1 list


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

*gets nervous because I don't usually do large groups of people*


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't wait - wish I could stay a bit longer (esp for dinnger as very envious of that!) but sadly my neighbour's been away for nearly 4 weeks now (was due back after 2 but he's staying with a friend who had a bad accident helping them out at their house) and have no-one to let the dog out .....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Torin said:


> *gets nervous because I don't usually do large groups of people*


Neither do I @Torin .... we'll keep each other going!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Torin said:


> *gets nervous because I don't usually do large groups of people*


@Torin we've all exchanged messages and photos of cat poo - we're almost family


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Torin said:


> *gets nervous because I don't usually do large groups of people*


Me neither!!! Don't worry it'll be fun!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Torin said:


> *gets nervous because I don't usually do large groups of people*





Lilylass said:


> Neither do I @Torin .... we'll keep each other going!


I'm looking forward to it although I'm also a tad nervous. I had a dream the other night where I missed my train and couldn't go I felt really disappointed that I'd missed it so I think that's a good sign. 
True @Ali71 thats what I shall keep thinking


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm just about to pack


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Weather update from O/H cold and cloudy for the weekend (5/6°C) but no rain. So wrap up everyone!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I'm just about to pack


Aw yay! I'm getting my stuff ready for the drive down - 4 pillows, a blanket, a flask of peppermint tea and some CDs!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Weather update from O/H cold and cloudy for the weekend (5/6°C) but no rain. So wrap up everyone!!


It's 6 degrees here today and I didn't even wear a coat out - anything above 4 degrees it's like summer for us!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

popcornsmum said:


> It's 6 degrees here today and I didn't even wear a coat out - anything above 4 degrees it's like summer for us!!


LOL it was the same when I was at Crufts last weekend - I would've had my shorts on had it been that warm here! (it was about 10 deg!)

Was only 2 deg this morning so I'd def advise a warm coat / extra layer to anyone planning on being out early!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'll be packing tomorrow


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Struggling to find comfy shoes coz I live in my trainers so I figured I'd rock up in these.....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Weather update from O/H cold and cloudy for the weekend (5/6°C) but no rain. So wrap up everyone!!





popcornsmum said:


> It's 6 degrees here today and I didn't even wear a coat out - anything above 4 degrees it's like summer for us!!


I would say these two posts sum up the weekend weather forecast exactly - it'll be warm to the Scots and chilly to anyone from south of Hadrian's wall!!!

TBH I get to a certain point of the year which I think a lot of people do up here when I will wear what I was planning to regardless with a nice scarf to the keep the chill off and just make sure I carry a brolly and/or Mac. Otherwise we'd only get about a fortnight a year where we could discard winter coats and boots!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@popcornsmum 
Here is a shot of some of the arty places


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't remember which place I mentioned ages ago as an arty shop. By the time we have done lunch n dinner, I think Saturday will be done. 

If anyone remembers shout up x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@bluecordelia Thank you!! Xxx It was the selfaid Treasure Trove place!! We are getting to Edi really early as I want to pick up some handmade bits and pieces lol!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @bluecordelia Thank you!! Xxx It was the selfaid Treasure Trove place!! We are getting to Edi really early as I want to pick up some handmade bits and pieces lol!!


I knew it wasn't one of the ones on my pics. 
Yes Castle St. I tried scrolling through but it must be on the pre sign up thread. Some lovely baby clothes
See u saturday x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I think my folks might be off the hook for cat sitting duties, J&B have decided they are coming too!


























I'm sure the Waldorf won't notice if I sneak them in!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Have a wonderful time everyone , badges, bloons, swapses and crazy cat chat fun  wish I could have gone but looking forward very much to seeing all your pics a nd antics xx safe travels one and all xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am having the same packing issues. When you want a loaf shot you struggle but in the middle of your packing for heavens sake. I will be wearing the black cat hair top !


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwwww look at these beautiful kitties wanting to go with you!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I am having the same packing issues. When you want a loaf shot you struggle but in the middle of your packing for heavens sake. I will be wearing the black cat hair top !
> View attachment 264973


Bree has just been shooed away from my case after she tried to get in on top of the clothes! I know I'm fighting a losing battle with the cat hair but I'd like to maintain the pretence


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I have no idea what I'll be wearing. But hopefully *some* clothes as I've just discovered rather urgently that I need to do a wash...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I'm packed and sorted. Car booked for 1 to take me to the airport so just need to shower and I'm on my way!!


Nervous beyond words for some strange reason but I think it's excitement butterflies lol!!

See you all soon xxxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Well I'm packed and sorted. Car booked for 1 to take me to the airport so just need to shower and I'm on my way!!
> 
> Nervous beyond words for some strange reason but I think it's excitement butterflies lol!!
> 
> See you all soon xxxx


No need at all to be nervous! You will be able to have a lovely relax tonight, maybe a bit of spa time too, and a leisurely morning tomorrow.

I packed my bag this morning (and in it I put lol) just the make up to go in first thing tomorrow and I'm off. Hello 3am start! X


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Well just to confirm, I am horrendously jealous of all of you 

however it's looking like a good thing that I'm not going. I have a stinky cold and also I'm running three events today, once that was at 8:30 this morning, one at 1pm and a reception at a jazz festival from 5-7pm tonight.

I'll have a glass of wine (or probably a lemsip) tomorrow and think of you all  have fun!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm off to find some shoes!!! Safe travels to all those travelling! xxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> I'm off to find some shoes!!! Safe travels to all those travelling! xxx


What about some little ballerina pumps?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Weather update from O/H cold and cloudy for the weekend (5/6°C) but no rain. So wrap up everyone!!


Looks like it will be better on Sunday for anyone still there.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I got shoes!!! They're still made by Skechers so will be comfy as I waddle but theyre smarter!!  See you tomorrow folks!!! Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm on the train, hurrah!!!! Can't wait to get a glass of wine in my hand and have a good old chinwag at the other end.

You'd think I was going for a month the amount that's in my suitcase


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have a fantastic weekend everyone - still sad that I couldn't make it  but hope we can have a summer meet up somewhere :Cat


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I think it's lovely that you can travel up together!!!! Oliviarussian and Ragdollsfriend are also on the same flight I think!!!


I'm not sure about @oliviarussian but @Ragdollsfriend is on a different flight but landing at about same time so we're meeting in Edinburgh
MUST START PACKING!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't wait to meet you all .......


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

You know that saying about a watched pot never boils? It also applies to poking clothes on radiators. Flicka on the other hand is very much enjoying the radiators all being on full blast!

I'm hoping someone will be able to point me in the direction of the right bus stop once things wind up


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Torin said:


> You know that saying about a watched pot never boils? It also applies to poking clothes on radiators. Flicka on the other hand is very much enjoying the radiators all being on full blast!
> 
> I'm hoping someone will be able to point me in the direction of the right bus stop once things wind up


LOl we are drying clothes on radiators too!!!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so jealous of you all :Grumpy I hope you all have a great time & I hope to able to come to a get together another time :Smug


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Matrod and everyone one else MIA tomorrow. I will raise a glass to all the kits and people who make the forum so blinking good x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I wish you all a wonderful day. I was supposed to travel to London on the 23rd but I had to cancel my trip due to health issues and a stay at the hospital next Thursday. Enjoy yourselves ladies!


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am just about ready to head over to Edinburgh. I should have organised a bit better but have been working in Lincoln this week.
Looking forward to meeting everyone even if I am a bit nervous.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Belgy67 dont worry.

See you all in a bit. Sat on the metal bird after my pat down search! 
X


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Silly question, when I arrive at the dome what name is it booked under? Or do I just say crazy cat people table


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm on the train...nearly there now.

I'm not sure myself @Belgy67 I'm hoping a gang of crazy cat people will be easy to spot!!

See you all soon


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Trust me, if it's anything like London, They'll be an easy bunch to spot 

How about Bristol or Bath for the next regional one


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Have a fab weekend cat chatters , looking forward to lots of updates and pics xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

We're by the door with balloons! You can't miss us!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lovely to meet everyone  sorry I couldn't stay longer but sadly my 'dog let-er-out-er' is away atm so limited to how long I could leave her

Have a lovely meal later (I would've loved to stay for that - one of my fav places to eat) - to those staying over, have a lovely evening / night & look forward to hearing all about it when you're home

Thanks to @Ragdollsfriend for the cat food, I'll let you know how it goes down! And to @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum for organising and the lovely 'box of goodies' .... especially love my fridge magnet as it looks just like Archie & I collect them so very fitting!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Trust me, if it's anything like London, They'll be an easy bunch to spot
> 
> How about Bristol or Bath for the next regional one


I'd love to visit Bath. I've never been there.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Britt said:


> I'd love to visit Bath. I've never been there.


Bath is a beautiful city Britt. I hope you get to see it some day


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Running late went to vittoria on Leith walk oops


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Britt said:


> I'd love to visit Bath. I've never been there.


me neither @Britt - also hope to get there one day


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bath is beautiful and Bristol is amazing!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you all for such a lovely time =D It was great to finally meet you all and put some names to faces. I hope all of you who stayed for the meal have a wonderful time, and safe journey home.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Finally home and I cam honestly say what a lovely group of people. Thank you so much for making us feel so welcome! I feel so lucky our baby has such a lovely group of PF Aunties and Uncle!!  Thank you @HollynSmudge for the great idea and to @JaimeandBree for making sure everything ran so smoothly!!! Xxx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

photos!!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Erenya said:


> photos!!!!


Lol!! HB has the pics!!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Really sorry I didn't make it  Hope you got the message that I couldn't make it a bit hard to explain to the Dome as I didn't know any real names just PetForums aliases:Shamefullyembarrased.

When I got up this morning my old dog couldn't stand so I had to get a vet appointment for him. Really thought he was on the way out, he's 15. He has a swollen elbow so has antibitics and painkillers which will hopefully reduce the swelling and pain.

Apart from the fact I was too late to set out I couldn't have left him anyway. Thankfully he managed to stand up by himself a while ago so will see what morning brings.

Hope you all had a great time !!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

cava14 una said:


> Really sorry I didn't make it  Hope you got the message that I couldn't make it a bit hard to explain to the Dome as I didn't know any real names just PetForums aliases:Shamefullyembarrased.
> 
> When I got up this morning my old dog couldn't stand so I had to get a vet appointment for him. Really thought he was on the way out, he's 15. He has a swollen elbow so has antibitics and painkillers which will hopefully reduce the swelling and pain.
> 
> ...


Oh bless him, I'm glad he's okay! yes thank you they did pass on the message, it was such a shame you couldn't make it  but don't worry, I'm sure there will be more!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm back in my very posh super upgraded hotel room after a mix up where they sent me to an occupied room !!

I've had an absolutely wonderful day. You have no idea how nervous I was but I am so pleased that I came. You are all really lovely and it's been so nice to meet you.

Thank you especially to @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum for organising it so well and for those gorgeous gift boxes of little treats.

I'm looking forward to meeting you all again sometime soon. Have a safe journey home everyone xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just a quick message as I'm just back in my hotel room and will probably crash quite quickly now but I have had a fantastic day with you all and thank you all for coming and making the effort because I know a lot of people have had to travel far and make very early starts!

You're all just lovely :Happy

@cava14 una such a shame you couldn't make it Hun but there will be other times I'm sure of it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

P.S I do have some pics but you'll have to wait until tomorrow!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

In bed grinning like a Cheshire Cat!! Had the most wonderful day thanks to @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum and @HollynSmudge thank you so much for your efforts and for the fabulous Scottish Welcome.

It was great to meet everyone and get to know you all a little bit more. I feel like I've just gained 18 special friends. Very blessed!! Absolutely can't wait for the next one to carry on where we left off!!!

Got photos But you'll have to wait til I get home and upload lol!!!

Safe journeys home xxxx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good morning
While Edinburgh and our PFers sleep soundly I am awake before my alarm to get ready for the airport! Looking forward to the night bus lol! It was very strange not to have little paws tapping me for breakfast, hopefully the boys are leaving Steve alone at home this morning.

I'm sorry I didn't come along to dinner but I thought a late night on top of 2 x 3am starts wasn't such a good plan! Next time I will be a little more realistic when booking tickets!!

I had a really lovely day, met some very nice people and have a croaky voice from talking so much. Thanks to @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum for organising and our little gift boxes, very sweet of you.

Looking forward to the next one already


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Just a quick note as I'm bad at posting from my phone, but I've had a really lovely time  everyone was so nice and welcoming - so nice to get to know the 'people behind the cats'.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am awake and can't wait until breakfast lol

Had a most wonderful time meeting everyone and look forward to next time. Thank you to @JaimeandBree @HollynSmudge and @popcornsmum for the organising.No photos from me that will be others to post.

Till next time special friends. ...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Safe journey to those travelling today .....

To those I was talking 'beaches' with - and anyone looking for a great holiday destination!

Our 'everyday beach' about 10 mins from my house:










Saturday 'treat' beach (about 15 mins from house):










Open all year round!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like the Bass Rock & North Berwick Law in your treat beach photo!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Had a lovely day. 
Thank you @JaimeandBree for organising. @popcornsmum we will have a good catch up next time! 
Lovely to see people and I know I didn't get chance to talk to everyone.

Here's to a lovely Scottish breakfast and a wander around some of the lovely individual shops.

Chat later x


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a grey jumper that isn't theirs? I think it was lost when leaving the pub since other people picked my bag up to leave while I was in the loos


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Looks like the Bass Rock & North Berwick Law in your treat beach photo!


Yup - Yellowcraig! 

@Torin the grey jumper was in with the stuff I was holding for you outside The Dome - I assumed it had appeared from 'tardis rucksack'!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Yup - Yellowcraig!
> 
> @Torin the grey jumper was in with the stuff I was holding for you outside The Dome - I assumed it had appeared from 'tardis rucksack'!


Yes I had it then, but we went to the pub afterwards and I don't think it left there. It was round my waist, but i but I took it off to put my stripey top back on. The pub departure was very rushed, so I'm assuming that's when it departed as I never lose things!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I have it! It didn't abandon my company until I was right outside where I was staying, and spent the night on the fence. Hurrah!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I got home about 10am, Milo gave me a big miaow and Suki has not left my lap. Flight landed 15 minutes early and I have brought the sunshine back with me.

Was quite funny leaving the hotel so early and watching all the revellers staggering about... I did look out for you all but you were clearly far too well behaved for such antics.

Thanks again everyone, have a lovely day and safe journey home. Till the next time! X


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you creative lady @JaimeandBree for the treats in the box! and to the lovely @mudgekin for making the Tablet!!! Looking forward to eating it after my roast today!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yes the tablet was scrummy thank you @mudgekin X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm just on the train home, the weekend has passed far too quickly but I have had such a fabulous time I've a warm fuzzy glow :Happy

We had a lovely chilled out breakfast this morning at the Waldorf perfect way to end the weekend I'm glad I didn't have to rush for an early morning train.

I also can't believe how lucky we were with the weather it has been dry, sunny and not too cold all weekend couldn't ask for more at this time of year up here!!

Safe trips home everyone xxx


----------



## mudgekin (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you all for making my birthday such a special day. You are the funniest,nsweeteat lovliest bunch of people that I have ever met. I wish I had been able to stay for the meal but alas my decrepit body let me down. 
A huge thanks to @popcornsmum and @JaimeandBree for organising the meet. I'm sure it gave them grey hairs but wow, but they pulled it off magnificently.

The tablet was kindly made by Mr Mudgekin who was also seriously impressed by everyone. His tablet is so much nicer than mine so all I do is beat it furiously at the end. I think he was amazed that a group of Internet "strangers" can get together as if they have always known each other. There are a few ladies that I keep in touch with regularly. They totally spoiled me.

I can't wait to see all the photos but one request. Can you cut hubby and I out of any photos on the forum.

Love

Xxxxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

My feet haven given up now so I am heading to the airport. 

Look forward to the photos, seeing my two and putting the magnet and PF pen in pride of place X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Btw I found the cat cafe not far from where we got taxis in the Grassmarket. 

Not sure as people loom at the windows. There was a beautiful white Persian but sat next to it was a dead ringer for Popcorn with a not impressed look! 

Chat soon x


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

bluecordelia said:


> Btw I found the cat cafe not far from where we got taxis in the Grassmarket.
> 
> Not sure as people loom at the windows. There was a beautiful white Persian but sat next to it was a dead ringer for Popcorn with a not impressed look!
> 
> Chat soon x


Awwww bless I wish I'd been to have a look!! The not impressed look defo sounds like her!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I got stopped at security flying back today - probably karma for laughing at @bluecordelia

Madam could you step aside please? Could you tell us why you have 2 cans in your cabin bag and what is in them please? Ermmmm........:Shamefullyembarrased

Thank you for the food gifts @Ragdollsfriend and @Lilylass the boys will be sampling very soon!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> I forgot to mention that I got stopped at security flying back today - probably karma for laughing at @bluecordelia
> 
> Madam could you step aside please? Could you tell us why you have 2 cans in your cabin bag and what is in them please? Ermmmm........:Shamefullyembarrased
> 
> Thank you for the food gifts @Ragdollsfriend and @Lilylass the boys will be sampling very soon!


LOL I hate posting stuff when they ask what it is - they always look oddly at me when I say cat food but can never think of anything when put on the spot!

Fingers crossed ...... So sorry we didn't get to have a better chat yesterday ....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I also wanted to get a look at @Joy84 camera as I really enjoy seeing her photos & am in desperate need of a new one ...


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> LOL I hate posting stuff when they ask what it is - they always look oddly at me when I say cat food but can never think of anything when put on the spot!
> 
> Fingers crossed ...... So sorry we didn't get to have a better chat yesterday ....


Thank you again - I'm sorry we didn't get to chat too! Hopefully next time. 
I've been telling my hubby about the trip and showing him your pictures of the beaches. We are definitely going to come back and make a proper weekend of it, I didn't have time to be a tourist yesterday


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> Thank you again - I'm sorry we didn't get to chat too! Hopefully next time.
> I've been telling my hubby about the trip and showing him your pictures of the beaches. We are definitely going to come back and make a proper weekend of it, I didn't have time to be a tourist yesterday


It's amazing it's really only about 1/2 an hour from the city .... I have itchy feet (I've moved something like 32 times!) but just can't find anywhere that I want to go to instead - even my old house which was about 20 mins meant that beaches were really a weekend treat and I just can't imagine going back to that!

We are very lucky & have to remind ourselves now & then that we've very spoiled having such wonderful places to get to in just a few mins drive


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

@Ali71 I too was quizzed about my one can of cat food. It's dangerous stuff!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Good evening, i got safely home this afternoon. It was great to see so many Cat Chatters yesterday. What a friendly and exciting group! Thank you for your wonderful company, I wish it was a little longer and I wish I had more time to chat to everyone. Here's hoping to do so next time 

Special thanks to @JaimeandBree @HollynSmudge @popcornsmum @mudgekin

I got asking looks from Daisy and Harvey upon return. As soon as they realised I didn't smell of other cats, all was forgiven


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds like a great time was had by all! My old boy is better once he's on his feet but still needs help to get up at times. Think that may be the painkillers zonking him out though so will check with vet and maybe scale them down as his elbow is certainly much less swollen. He managed his usual walk/toddle this morning which is good.

Do I owe any money to anyone for either a deposit or the whole cost. If someone let's me know I can PayPal it


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@cava14 una Gosh no! We all paid on the day so it was fine! I'm glad he's doing better bless him!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It was a great weekend! It was lovely to put some more faces to names, even though I'm still so glad for the badges everyone was wearing! 

Well done to @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum for organising, youse did a grand job. And thanks Mr. Mudgekin for the tablet! 

I returned home to find this situation:



















The treat box is usually on top of the fridge... I'm just relieve it didn't burst open when it fell, or he would have eaten the entire contents. Monster!

Who, me?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww Bagpuss! bless you wanting some treats!! Lol!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

popcornsmum said:


> @cava14 una Gosh no! We all paid on the day so it was fine! I'm glad he's doing better bless him!


That's fine just wanted to check. I have been left paying for someone who didn't turn up and didn't pay deposit


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope everyone got home safe and sound! I really had such a wonderful time yesterday and was sad I couldn't chat properly to everyone but we shall have to meet up again! 
I'm not too sure who has pics but if you don't mind not putting any pics of my face up please as I look a right state at the moment!!  Defo not glowing! Lol!!! Anyway hopefully by the time we have the next meet up I will be able to have dyed my hair and wear proper makeup!  Xxx


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Just wanted to say I have eaten my sweets and they were great I especially liked the tablet so thank you to Mr @mudgekin. Thank you as well to @popcornsmum and @JaimeandBree the boxes are so cute ^^ bless you spending hours with a cat hole punch for the confetti.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

popcornsmum said:


> I hope everyone got home safe and sound! I really had such a wonderful time yesterday and was sad I couldn't chat properly to everyone but we shall have to meet up again!
> I'm not too sure who has pics but if you don't mind not putting any pics of my face up please as I look a right state at the moment!!  Defo not glowing! Lol!!! Anyway hopefully by the time we have the next meet up I will be able to have dyed my hair and wear proper makeup!  Xxx


Me too please, I have a strictly NO INTERNET photos policy!!!!! :Snaphappy:Snaphappy:Snaphappy

Had a lovely time.... think I got so speak to most people albeit briefly but great to put a few more faces to names!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well finally arrived back last night after a very long day. I managed to squeeze in the open top bus tour of Edinburgh with @oliviarussian in the beautiful Scottish sunshine yesterday afternoon which finished off the trip perfectly.

Busy day ahead tonight clearing up after Mr HB, HBs and HB hens from the weekend lol!!!

I do have some pics and I did try to take one of everyone. But I will respect everyone's wishes not to post them here @popcornsmum, @oliviarussian @mudgekin

If anyone else objects please let me know and I will post what ones I can later although there probably won't be many left as there are quite a few I can't use.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Some pictures, I've left out the ones of those who don't want their faces up!!



















Blue Cordelia and Lilylass









Torin (sitting), Huckybuck (standing)









Torin, Ragdollsfriend, Citruspips









Ragdollsfriend, Joy84, Belgy









Ali71, Huckybuck, Ragdollsfriend, Joy84









Huckybuck and Ragdollsfriend


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Wonderful venue!!!!

And gorgeous table settings (boxes) many thanks to @JaimeandBree @popcornsmum and @mudgekin xxx


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the pics makes me wish I was still there!! @huckybuck I know what you mean about the cleaning up...... talk about litter tracking it's absolutely everywhere, but the hoover is just where I left it Jango has been in the conservatory, which is an out of bounds area at the moment fort him. Of course no-one is claiming responsibility and why are there three open tins of cat food in the fridge all the same flavour? Still Jango and Crunchie seem happy so I shan't complain too much


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> I love the pics makes me wish I was still there!! @huckybuck I know what you mean about the cleaning up...... talk about litter tracking it's absolutely everywhere, but the hoover is just where I left it Jango has been in the conservatory, which is an out of bounds area at the moment fort him. Of course no-one is claiming responsibility and why are there three open tins of cat food in the fridge all the same flavour? Still Jango and Crunchie seem happy so I shan't complain too much


I think as long as everyone's limbs are still attached to their bodies that's about as much as you can hope for when you leave men in charge!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I hope we will have an afternoon tea next time we have a PF Get Together! Great pics, I recognize a few people


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I haven't heard otherwise so I'll post the remaining pics and hope no one minds. If anyone wants their pic removing please PM me and I will do it as soon as I can.


































































Mr @HollynSmudge, Holly
@Lilylass 
@Ali71 
@Joy84 
@bluecordelia 
@Ceiling Kitty 
Mr @Ceiling Kitty Gav
@Belgy67 
@JaimeandBree


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Ali71 and @Joy84 
@Torin and @Citruspips 
@Ragdollsfriend and @Citruspips 
@Torin @Ragdollsfriend and @Citruspips 
@Belgy67 and Gav (Mr @Ceiling Kitty )
@bluecordelia @Citruspips and @Joy84 
@Ceiling Kitty @Ragdollsfriend and @JaimeandBree


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck I love these pics! Apart from me I look very serious!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Fabulous pics @huckybuck!!! It really was such a great day


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck I love these pics! Apart from me I look very serious!


I think I caught you unawares @Ali71 but I still thought it was a nice pic of you!!!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my word I look dreadful in that one @huckybuck I didn't see you taking that one!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

What an eejit this person is, striking stupid poses!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> What an eejit this person is, striking stupid poses!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

You'll notice that in every photo I'm in, I'm pulling some stupid face or making a gesture. I can't take photos seriously.

Here's another for you. Decided to extend the diet break by a day...


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww I LOVE all the piccies!!!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What brilliant photos - you are a good looking bunch! :Happy
Sounds like you had an amazing time. I'd love to meet you all - Bristol or Bath would be just perfect for me. Maybe next time ......


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Sounds like you had an amazing time. I'd love to meet you all - Bristol or Bath would be just perfect for me. Maybe next time ......


I'm thinking we should have a poll for the next venue!!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I'm thinking we should have a poll for the next venue!!!!!!


You'd have to narrow down cities first or everyone would just vote for their own city lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> You'd have to narrow down cities first or everyone would just vote for their own city lol!!!


Was going to ask for suggestions, do a poll to narrow it down and then do another poll for final choice rofl!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Was going to ask for suggestions, do a poll to narrow it down and then do another poll for final choice rofl!!!


Well you could do a poll for city suggestions, a poll to narrow it down, a poll for final choices, a poll for places to meet, and a poll for the menus! There that's 5 polls!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Well you could do a poll for city suggestions, a poll to narrow it down, a poll for final choices, a poll for places to meet, and a poll for the menus! There that's 5 polls!


That doesn't sound like enough polls to me, I'm sure you're forgetting something!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> That doesn't sound like enough polls to me, I'm sure you're forgetting something!


A poll for drinks, a poll for timings, a poll for a poll!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A poll for time :Hilarious


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

JaimeandBree said:


> You'd have to narrow down cities first or everyone would just vote for their own city lol!!!


There's not a chance of me voting for my local city I want another mini trip away


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> There's not a chance of me voting for my local city I want another mini trip away


True!! Me too!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> You'd have to narrow down cities first or everyone would just vote for their own city lol!!!


You should all come to Brussels  It is very close with the Eurostar and prices can be very low at times.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@popcornsmum and I have already discussed the possibility of a Norfolk meet up. Oo arrrrrrrr!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

It looked like you all had a fabulous time and what a fantastic venue  I doubt i'll ever get the time to attend any of these meet ups with how busy the rescue is now


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

What a glam bunch of pfers , lovely to see the photos of you all having a fab time  the tea looked yummy , the venue v posh but most of all lots of gorgeous smiles , laughs and friends .... that @huckybuck is sooooo sneakyon camera lol @Joy84 did I miss yours ?....... waiting with antici ..... pation for lots and lots of polls


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Azriel391 said:


> What a glam bunch of pfers , lovely to see the photos of you all having a fab time  the tea looked yummy , the venue v posh but most of all lots of gorgeous smiles , laughs and friends .... that @huckybuck is sooooo sneakyon camera lol @Joy84 did I miss yours ?....... waiting with antici ..... pation for lots and lots of polls


Poor Joy was coming down with a horrid cold so I'm hoping she's tucked up in bed shaking it off!!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[QUuckybuck, post: 1064493633, member: 1408336"]Poor Joy was coming down with a horrid cold so I'm hoping she's tucked up in bed shaking it off!!![/QUOTE]
Oh that's rotton , hope you're feeling better soon @Joy84 xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> You'll notice that in every photo I'm in, I'm pulling some stupid face or making a gesture. I can't take photos seriously.
> 
> Here's another for you. Decided to extend the diet break by a day...
> 
> View attachment 265308


I'm the same, I think only a handful of photos of me exist where I'm not pulling a stupid face or striking a pose, much more fun


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Very jealous you all look like you had a great time. Looking forward to the poll for the next location and fingers crossed I can make it x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@huckybuck - great photos hun  Would love to know who is who, pleeeeease? The only faces I can put names to are Frankie and Ceiling Kitty!

Just people's forum names if some folks don't want to be identified, or in a PM if preferred. I particularly am dying to see a photo of Lilylass as I have a clear picture in my mind of how she looks and I bet I am wildly inaccurate.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

chillminx said:


> @huckybuck - great photos hun  Would love to know who is who, pleeeeease? The only faces I can put a name to are Frankie and Ceiling Kitty! (Just forum names will be fine )


I'll add forum names to my pics for you


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks J & B, that will be brilliant.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

chillminx said:


> @huckybuck - great photos hun  Would love to know who is who, pleeeeease? The only faces I can put names to are Frankie and Ceiling Kitty!
> 
> Just people's forum names if some folks don't want to be identified, or in a PM if preferred. I particularly am dying to see a photo of Lilylass as I have a clear picture in my mind of how she looks and I bet I am wildly inaccurate.


Ohhhh dear - if you're anything like me, people look the exact opposite of what I expect!

I am not photogenic in the slightest!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@chillminx Picture 3 from J&B. - my blue bump!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

popcornsmum said:


> @chillminx Picture 3 from J&B. - my blue bump!!


Lol I just saw that!

Cleverly posed!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> @chillminx Picture 3 from J&B. - my blue bump!!


Pity I can't tag Bump!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Thanks J & B, that will be brilliant.


Done!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

So gutted that I couldn't come  Perhaps the next one will be nearer to me, I definitely want to come and meet you all 

Thank you @JaimeandBree for adding usernames to the photo's, lovely to be able to put faces to names  xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Echoing @loroll1991 , lovely to put faces to names


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

chillminx said:


> @huckybuck I have a clear picture in my mind of how she looks and I bet I am wildly inaccurate.


I have quite a vivid imagination and have built up pictures and histories/biographies of all the Cat Chatterers. Have been blown away quite a few times at the meets lol!!!

Apologies to everyone who suffered HBs 1001 questions as a result!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I have quite a vivid imagination and have built up pictures and histories/biographies of all the Cat Chatterers. Have been blown away quite a few times at the meets lol!!!
> 
> Apologies to everyone who suffered HBs 1001 questions as a result!!!


You should write a novel about the fictional versions! Make it really epic, then it will be converted into a blockbuster movie and we can have some polls on who should play everyone!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> You should write a novel about the fictional versions! Make it really epic, then it will be converted into a blockbuster movie and we can have some polls on who should play everyone!


Gathering tissues to clean tablet ..... amazing how far you can snort red wine lol


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't realise half those pics had been taken!!! 
@oliviarussian for me really looks like her avatar. The eyes are a [email protected] you looked gorg. 
I have consumed all the goodies. The tablet was yummy
@Lilylass I will let you know about the tin. 
@huckybuck please just knock a few chins off my pics!

Now we need to kick about ideas for the next trip. I feel a double poll is needed to organise location and date. X


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol can I be a PF baddy then???


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Lol can I be a PF baddy then???


Possibly......you are my bond girl glamorously flitting around the world enticing the heroes (and villains sometimes) exciting and intriguing!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well @oliviarussian will be a spy and my character will obviously be played by Charlie Day lol.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

cats galore said:


> It looked like you all had a fabulous time and what a fantastic venue  I doubt i'll ever get the time to attend any of these meet ups with how busy the rescue is now


Maybe the next meet up should be at the ARC for some volunteering and a picnic


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Some great pics, I need to take my diet more seriously lol


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> I have quite a vivid imagination and have built up pictures and histories/biographies of all the Cat Chatterers. Have been blown away quite a few times at the meets lol!!!
> 
> Apologies to everyone who suffered HBs 1001 questions as a result!!!


What's my history and biography??! !! I'm intrigued! Feel free to pm me!! Lol! X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@JaimeandBree and @huckybuck - thank you so much for adding names to the pics! 

I must say you are a glamorous, good looking crowd! 

The biggest surprise for me was @Lilylass - as you said might happen LL, you look the opposite to how I had pictured you, . But I don't agree with you at all that you aren't photogenic hun 

Nice to see your bump hun, @popcornsmum 

It must be so exciting to meet up with folks you have got to know well on the forum.  I wonder how much difference people find it makes to their relationships with other members after they have met in person? I assume it makes the relationships stronger, or they develop more depth? Are there ever occasions I wonder, where people found they got on less well once they met in person....? Though probably just one meeting wouldn't be enough to make a difference I guess.... All very fascinating.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@chillminx It was such a lovely day, it would have been wonderful to see you too. It is only my opinion but I have found that everyone was actually even warmer in real life. On the forum we mainly discuss cat topics (although it does go off-piste now and again!) but it was really nice to get a little insight into everyday stuff too. I suppose it is a weird concept that 20 people could come together and get on so well despite it being the first meeting for some of us!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> What's my history and biography??! !! I'm intrigued! Feel free to pm me!! Lol! X


I'd love to know what her idea of me was before she met me!




chillminx said:


> It must be so exciting to meet up with folks you have got to know well on the forum. :) I wonder how much difference people find it makes to their relationships with other members after they have met in person? I assume it makes the relationships stronger, or they develop more depth? Are there ever occasions I wonder, where people found they got on less well once they met in person....? Though probably just one meeting wouldn't be enough to make a difference I guess.... All very fascinating. :)




There are a good number of people from the forum who I chat to regularly off forum as well as on who I now count among my very good friends, it does help to meet people in real life and it is always lovely to do so but there are a few I haven't met yet who I have been chatting with for around a year and I'd say getting to know more about people outside of forum life is the main thing. My main reason for wanting to meet those friends I haven't met yet in person is so I can give them a hug and squeal excitedly in their ear!:D

With the people I haven't chatted to much before it is always fascinating to see them in real life as you do tend to build up pictures in your head of what people look like and are often completely wrong!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I have no idea why that last bit is green!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> Some great pics, I need to take my diet more seriously lol


I thought you looked much younger in person @Belgy67 and much more handsome than your avatar!!!

I thought you were flemish and your favourite hobby...frequenting beer festivals lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@popcornsmum

Mary Poppins complete with umbrella and carpet bag!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Belgy67 said:


> Some great pics, I need to take my diet more seriously lol


What, like me you mean?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

chillminx said:


> The biggest surprise for me was @Lilylass - as you said might happen LL, you look the opposite to how I had pictured you, . But I don't agree with you at all that you aren't photogenic hun


Ha! I think everyone I've ever pictured has been completely different in RL!

I'm sure my picture of you will be completely different ..... it's funny how our minds need to build an image of someone when we interact with each other, even when it's all online!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@JaimeandBree

Julia Roberts Erin Brockovich lol!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Well @oliviarussian will be a spy


In the style of Marlene Dietrich


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @JaimeandBree
> 
> Julia Roberts Erin Brockovich lol!!!


ROFL!!!! I wish I looked like Julia Roberts!!!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Ha! I think everyone I've ever pictured has been completely different in RL!
> 
> I'm sure my picture of you will be completely different ..... it's funny how our minds need to build an image of someone when we interact with each other, even when it's all online!


Was I completely diferent to what you had pictured in your mind when you saw the article on the news?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Ceiling Kitty

Like this but no nonsense!!!










Oh and hair tied back!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

And instead you get a photo of me with a doughnut in my gob. I'm sorry.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> In the style of Marlene Dietrich
> 
> View attachment 265372


More like Baby Jane!!!! :Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

cats galore said:


> Was I completely diferent to what you had pictured in your mind when you saw the article on the news?


LOL yes! I had the hair colour about right ..... I had it pegged at being a lot longer though!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

@chillminx I'm the ginger woman with the guy in a red shirt, in the first photo of one of the posts =)

As for people who looked like/different to what I expected @Ali71 looked very like I expected and @Ceiling Kitty looked very different, no idea why but there you go. =)


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> @popcornsmum
> 
> Mary Poppins complete with umbrella and carpet bag!!!!


Hahahahaha!!!!! Sorry to disappoint!!! Ooh but I always carry my giant rucksack as it has everything in!!!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> You'll notice that in every photo I'm in, I'm pulling some stupid face or making a gesture. I can't take photos seriously.
> 
> Here's another for you. Decided to extend the diet break by a day...
> 
> View attachment 265308


This is an amazing picture


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I haven't met any of you lovely Cat Chatters yet but wonder if you have made a picture/story of me in your heads haha??


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> I haven't met any of you lovely Cat Chatters yet but wonder if you have made a picture/story of me in your heads haha??


We've seen your picture haven't we Hun??


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> We've seen your picture haven't we Hun??


Hahaha oh yes! So you have  forget that then !!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@loroll1991 - you look younger (sweet and innocent? ) in your photo than I had expected.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@HollynSmudge - you and your OH look cool, like artists or musicians? Something creative I'll bet.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

cats galore said:


> Was I completely diferent to what you had pictured in your mind when you saw the article on the news?


I really like your hair, it suits you well in the short style, but for some reason I had imagined you wore it quite long and tied back. 

EDIT: I don't think I had imagined your face in detail before I saw you, but I remember thinking what a lovely face you have, and how your compassion, gentleness and warmth absolutely shine out.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I really like your hair, it suits you well in the short style, but for some reason I had imagined you wore it quite long and tied back.  .


I'm just a scruff Chillminx lol. Don't have time to make myself look nice so plain and simple it is


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

cats galore said:


> I'm just a scruff Chillminx lol. Don't have time to make myself look nice so plain and simple it is


"Plain and simple" and lovely, hun xx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

chillminx said:


> @loroll1991 - you look younger (sweet and innocent? ) in your photo than I had expected.


Haha aw thank you! I am always told by colleagues that I am young compared to the people I work with, but don't see myself as young (mentally lol)? Haha


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

chillminx said:


> @HollynSmudge - you and your OH look cool, like artists or musicians? Something creative I'll bet.


Hehe thanks  we both play some instruments and I do paint for fun... but he is a software developer working at bloomberg and I'm about to start a physics PhD at the Max planck institute for solar system research


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

HollynSmudge said:


> Hehe thanks  we both play some instruments and I do paint for fun... but he is a software developer working at bloomberg and I'm about to start a physics PhD at the Max planck institute for solar system research


Boffins!


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Boffins!


You're a vet!! I think that counts as a boffin too.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Well I haven't heard otherwise so I'll post the remaining pics and hope no one minds. If anyone wants their pic removing please PM me and I will do it as soon as I can.
> 
> View attachment 265277
> View attachment 265278
> ...


OMG! :O I look like a rabbit startled by a car lights!
I do like the one of me behind my camera! Can't see my face- always a good thing!



chillminx said:


> @huckybuck - great photos hun  Would love to know who is who, pleeeeease? The only faces I can put names to are Frankie and Ceiling Kitty!
> 
> Just people's forum names if some folks don't want to be identified, or in a PM if preferred. I particularly am dying to see a photo of Lilylass as I have a clear picture in my mind of how she looks and I bet I am wildly inaccurate.


I imagined Lilylass completely different to what she really looks like! To the point that when she said "Hi, I'm Susan" I went "Susan who?" ... And we're facebook friends so I did know her name!



cats galore said:


> Was I completely diferent to what you had pictured in your mind when you saw the article on the news?


I first saw you at the Supreme and again, a complete opposite to what I had in mind!
Glad I'm not the only one who imagined you with long hair


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

My cold is still lingering, but I'm feeling much better, thanks! It didn't stop me walking for over 5h all around Edinburgh on Sunday- what a lovely day it was 
As for pics, I still haven't sorted those from my January holidays- am rather behind so apologies and bear with me- there will be photos


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> My cold is still lingering, but I'm feeling much better, thanks! It didn't stop me walking for over 5h all around Edinburgh on Sunday- what a lovely day it was
> As for pics, I still haven't sorted those from my January holidays- am rather behind so apologies and bear with me- there will be photos


@Joy84 Guess what I woke up with today! :Yuck I blame Bob the Builder


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> I imagined Lilylass completely different to what she really looks like! To the point that when she said "Hi, I'm Susan" I went "Susan who?" ... And we're facebook friends so I did know her name!


LOL I do limit the no of photos of me on my FB page!

My hair had it's 6-monthly chop yesterday so is a good 4-5 inches shorter now! (boy it needed it!)



Joy84 said:


> My cold is still lingering, but I'm feeling much better, thanks! It didn't stop me walking for over 5h all around Edinburgh on Sunday- what a lovely day it was
> As for pics, I still haven't sorted those from my January holidays- am rather behind so apologies and bear with me- there will be photos


You know the 'hill' you climbed - were there buildings on it?

I was having lunch with my mum on Tuesday in John Lewis and we were looking out the window & spied the Royal Observatory ..... I'm wondering if you were up there & not Arthur's Seat (no buildings on the top)


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I have sort of recovered from doing too much now; feeling partially alive in any case. I hope you all had a good evening after I left - I actually had a really enjoyable time with my mum's friends too, so it was a really good weekend all round.

I hadn't realised that mr @mudgekin had made the tablet, which of course was delicious. So I ate that and the Edinburgh rock while impatiently waiting for @Belgy67's updates yesterday, which I thought was pretty fitting.

It seems that I had 0 clue when anyone was taking any photos of me. Especially not when I was incredibly engrossed in fishing out @Lilylass' lemon to eat...



Joy84 said:


> To the point that when she said "Hi, I'm Susan" I went "Susan who?" ... And we're facebook friends so I did know her name


I have learnt that if you're in doubt about a cat chatter's name, guess Susan. Then again, there didn't seem to be any Susans on your table


----------



## ab1g41l (Jul 26, 2015)

...just on here spying at the photos of the meet up! Looks like a great day, very jealous! You all look very friendly and I really want to come to the next one! When's the poll for choice of city?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm glad you all had a wonderful time! What a wonderful venue.. Edinburgh is definitely on my "to do" list


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> You know the 'hill' you climbed - were there buildings on it?
> 
> I was having lunch with my mum on Tuesday in John Lewis and we were looking out the window & spied the Royal Observatory ..... I'm wondering if you were up there & not Arthur's Seat (no buildings on the top)


No buildings 
I know the other place you mean, I was up there the first time I visited Edinburgh and I could see it from where I was last weekend


----------

